# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ( Nene Tereza)

## Brari

QIK
--------------------

REKORD NË HISTORINË DYMIJËVJEÇARE TË KISHËS KATOLIKE -  SHENJTËRIMI ZYRTAR VETËM PESË VJET PAS NDËRRIMIT JETË:

 ME DËSHIRËN E VETË ATI I SHENJT - GJON PALI I DYTË - PAS SHQYRTIMIT TË MBI PESËMIJË FAQE DËSHMISHË, MË 13 TETOR 2002 BEATIFIKON NËNËN TEREZE


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Përmendorja e Nënës Tereze në Prishtinë 

     Qytet i Vatikanit, 17 gusht 2002 (QIKSH Albeuropa - ENGJËLL KOLIQI) 

Siç kanë bërë të ditur burimet zyrtare të Selisë së Shenjtë në Vatikan, Ati i Shenjt Gjon Pali i Dytë, pas shqyrtimit të mbi pesëmijë faqe dëshmishë mbi jetën, veprën dhe mrekullitë e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut - Nënës Tereze, ka vendosur që më 13 tetor 2002, në Bazilikën e Shën Pjetrit ta shpall shenjtëreshë këtë bijë shqiptare, të cilën mbarë bota e njohu dhe e quajti Nënë.    

Murgesha e vogël, me zemër të madhe - Nobeliste e Paqes dhe Simbol i Dashurisë për të varfërit, të sëmurët dhe të lënët, me nderimet më të larta të hierarkisë katolike në Selinë e Shenjtë, vetëm pesë vjet pas vdekjes fizike do të shpallet shenjtëreshë, thonë burimet e Vatikanit, duke e cituar vetë Atin e Shenjt - Gjon Pali i Dytë, me rastin e marrjes së këtij vendimi historik, që shënon rekord të ri në beatifikimin e të lumturtuarve - shenjtërimin e të merituarve. 

Në arsyetimin e këtij vendimi historik për beatifikimin e Bijës Shqiptare - Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, e njohur në mbarë botën si Nëna Tereze e Dashurisë, përmenden edhe 122 mirënjohje ndërkombëtare, përveç Çmimit Nobel për Paqe, më 1979, si dhe disa mrekulli, të cilat vështirë mund të shpjegohen edhe shkencërisht.  

Komisioni Kishtar për beatifikim, pasi ka shqyrtuar 80 volume me 113 dëshmi e 35.000 faqe të shkruara me akte nga jeta dhe vepra e Shenjtëreshës Shqiptare, ka përgatitur materialin sintezë nga jeta, vepra dhe mrekullitë e Nënës Tereze, në ekstraktin 5000 faqesh të shkruara dhe pas analizimit të tij, Papa ka marrur vendimin për shenjtërimin zyrtar të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut. 

Populli Shqiptar ndjehet krenar për bijën e tij, që ishte gruaja më e madhërishme e botës e shekullit XX. Është pra një nder dhe një privilegj i madh për të gjithë ne, shenjtërimi i Nënës Tereze, të cilën mbarë bota e quan nënë. Le të marrim pjesë edhe ne në këtë shenjtërim - dikush fizikisht e të gjithë shpirtërisht. Le të bëjmë secili nga ne diçka të vlefshme për dashurinë njerëzore. 
Ta ndezim dashurinë e vërtetë ndaj njëri-tjetrit e ndaj njerëzimit mbarë, sipas shembullit dhe mësimeve të Shenjtëreshës Sonë. GËZUAR !!!

----------


## Kallmeti

Nene Tereza(Gongje Bojagji) u be nena e tere botes.Qindra politikane ishin teper te lumtur kur takohishin me kete nene te madhe megjithese Shqiperia komuniste e diktatorit me antishqiptar te shekujve ia mbylli dyert e vendlindjes madje arriti deri atje qe ta quante eshe shtige,e tmerrshme por nje realitet i vertete komunisr.Por prapeseprape nena jone e madhe nuk i shau por iu lut zotit qe mortaja komuniste te shtrihej në shtratin e vdekjes.Dhe ajo kur mori çmimin e madh Nobel per paqen me krenari te madhe tha se është Shqiptare(megjithese enver satrapi ia kishte ndaluar hyrjen ne atdhe)


ja çfare tha Nene Tereza kur mori çmimin Nobel:

" Unë gjithmonë e kam në zemër popullin tem shqiptar dhe luti Zotin që paqa dhe dashnija e tij të jetë në zemrat tona në çdo familje"*...
_Nëna Tereze____________________
* Me rastin e pranimit të Shperblimit Nobel për Paqe në Oslo, 10 dhjetor 1979.*POROSIA E NËNËSDuaj të tjerët, ashtu si Zoti 
të donë Ty.
Mbaje në mend.
Puna e dashurisë,
është puna e paqës.
Zoti u bekoftë!N. Tereze
Dashuria fillonë në familje.*



Jeta është mundësi, përfito nga ajo.
Jeta është e bukur,adhuroje.
Jeta është ëndërr, jetoje.
Jeta është sfide, perballu me te.
Jeta është loje, luaje. 
Jeta është detyre, plotesoje.
Jeta është e shtrenjte, vleresoje.
Jeta është pasuri, ruaje.
Jeta është dashuri, shijoje.
Jeta është mister, zbuloje.
Jeta është dhimbje, sfidoje.
Jeta është kenge, kendoje.
Jeta është tragjedi, shmangiu.
Jeta është fat, perfito.
Jeta është aventure, kujdes.
Jeta është shume e çmuar, duaje.
Jeta është lufte, mesohu dhe me te.
Jeta është jetë, lufto për të..."
________
Nëna Tereze 


Te shkruash per nene Terezen nuk ka mbarim por ajo eshte dhe ngelet nje nder figurat me te shdrishme te historise kombetare nena e dashtun e tere botes siç e quajti i madhi Bill Clinton.Ndaj desha te di nga ju(sepse une dhe bota e ka dhene vleresimin e saj) a duhet ta vleresoje me teper qeverite ne Tirane,Kosove dhe Shkup (sepse atje ka lindur) nenen tone te madhe?Apo te ndjeik me pak ndryshime rrugen e enver diktatorit.Sigurisht eshte ne nderin e kombit sepse se shpejti ajo do te shpallet ''SHENJTORE'' pra shenjtorja e pare shqiptare..

----------

Rroksan (21-01-2015)

----------


## Kallmeti

foto e nenes se madhe me papen

----------


## The Dardha

Papa Gjjon Pavli mendohet se shpejti ti japi Nenes Tereze titullin njeriu i shenjte per te cilin ka pasur shume polemika per dhenien e ketij titulli kur ajo ishte gjall. 

 Nene Tereza e Kalkutes me origjin shqiptare nga Shkupi i Maqedonis lindur e rritur nga nje familje punetore mbaroi shkollen kishtare dhe me pas e kaloi kohen ne misionin e dhen ne kalkuta te indis lagjet me te varfra qe njeh njerezimi.

Simotrat e Nene Terezes te veshura me veshjen tipike, vazhdojne edhe sot kete mision humanitar.

----------


## kosovar

[_Nënës ë Madhe-Hyjneshë

Të kam gjetur në shume vende, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Kam dëgjuar rrahjet e zemrës tënde, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Në qetësinë solemne të festave, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Në errësirën e katedraleve të zbrazura, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Në bashkimin e zemrës dhe të mendjes, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Në morinë e njërëzve që duam, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,

Të kam gjetur në gëzime, Nënë,
 Nënë e Madhe,
Ku të kërkoj, shpesh, të gjej, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Por gjithmonë të gjej në vuajtje, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Vuajtja është si këmbana, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Që na thërret ti lutemi Zotit, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,

Të kam gjetur në madhështinë e dashurisë, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Të vuajtjeve të tmerrshme të tjerëve, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Të kam parë në gëzimin e paspjegueshën, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Të atyre, jeta e të cilëve është këputur nga vuajtjet, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Kam arritur të gjej edhe në shqetësimete e mija, Nënë,
Nënë e Madhe,
Në pakënaqësitë e mia të çastit, Nënë,
Nënë Hyjneshë!

_

----------


## Brari

Presidenti Rugova: Gonxhe Bojaxhiu - Nëna Tereze nga një femër shqiptare u kthye në një nënë të rruzullit tokësor




Prishtinë, 6 shtator - Me një akademi të veçantë në Teatrin Kombëtar në Prishtinë përfundoi manifestimi përkujtimor "Ditët e Nënës Tereze", i cili u mbajt nën patronazhin e Presidentit të Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova. Në këtë akademi morën pjesë krerët e institucioneve të Kosovës dhe përfaqësues të institucioneve vendore dhe ndërkombëtare. Akademinë e hapi Dom Lush Gjergji që njihet si biograf i Nënës Tereze. Ai tha së Nëna Tereze është një përfaqësuese e denjë e popullit shqiptar. Ajo i fali dashurinë dhe humanitetin e saj tërë njerëzimit. 
Ndërkaq, Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, duke folur rreth figurës së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut - Nëna Tereze, tha se ajo nga një femër shqiptare u kthye në një nënë të rruzullit tokësor. Ai theksoi se Nëna Tereze është themeluese e filozofisë humanitare. Në vijim presidenti Rugova tha se Nëna Tereze është në zemrën e të gjithë kosovarëve të cilët krenohen që është edhe nënë e njerëzimit. "Në këtë pesëvjetor të kalimit të saj në përjetësi ne lutemi me besim të plotë se do të vazhdojmë veprën e Nënës Tereze dhe do të mësojmë nga filozofia e saj e dashurisë që të kemi gjithmonë liri, pavarësi dhe dashuri mes vete dhe me popujve të vendeve të tjera", tha veç tjerash presidenti Rugova.
Ndërkaq, rreth orës 20.00 shumë qytetarë të Prishtinë ndezën qirinjë para Teatrit Kombëtar në procesionin "Drita e paqes" që bëhet në prag të shpalljes së Nënës Tereze shënjtëreshë.

----------


## Letersia 76

Kryeministri: Falënderim për shenjtërimin e Nënë Terezës. 

TIRANË-Kryeministri Fatos Nano takohet me Atin e Shenjtë, papa Gjon Pali i Dytë, në rezidencën e tij në Vatikan, në Kastel Kandolfo. Zyra e shtypit pranë kryeministrit, bën të ditur se, gjatë takimit konfidencial, Nano e ka njohur Atin e Shenjtë me zhvillimet e fundit në Shqipëri, me klimën e re politike që ekziston në vend si dhe kohezionin që ka krijuar kjo klimë në aspektin social e ekonomik dhe, në veçanti, në proceset integruese të Shqipërisë. Kryeministri, në këtë takim, e ka falënderuar Atin e Shenjtë për vëmendjen e treguar dhe ndenjat e tija të veçanta ndaj Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve në periudhën e tranzicionit, duke kujtuar vizitën e tij historike në Shqipëri. Gjithashtu, kryeministri ka theksuar vlerësimin maksimal për procesin e shenjtërimit të Nënë Terezës së shqiptarëve nga Ati i Shenjtë, si një ngjarje të madhe dhe mjaft të afërt në kohë. Kryeministri, gjithashtu, përcolli gatishmërinë dhe shpresën e Shqipërisë për të plotësuar vendin vakant, pranë Vatikanit, të krijuar nga humbja e kardinalit Imzot Koliqi nga Shkodra, me një nga personalitetet e larta të kishës katolike shqiptare, të cilat janë aktive dhe të njohura për veprimtarinë e tyre, për ndjenjën, përkushtimin dhe sakrificën në të gjithe rajonin e Ballkanit. Kryeministri e ka njohur Atin e Shenjtë dhe ka shprehur kënaqësinë për miratimin e marrëveshjes me Vatikanin, në muajin mars të këtij viti, nga Parlamenti shqiptar si dhe ka theksuar gatishmërinë e qeverisë për të bashkëpunuar në realizimin e detyrimeve që rrjedhin nga kjo marrëveshje. Nano i ka shprehur Atit të Shenjtë angazhimin e qeverise për identifikimin e personaliteteve të persekutuara të Kishës Katolike nga regjimi i egër komunist në Shqiperi, duke shpresuar dëshirën për përfshirjen e tyre në listën e martirëve të Kishës Katolike. Ati i Shenjtë papa Gjon Pali i Dytë ka vlerësuar në këtë takim bashkëjetesën fetare në Shqipëri, si respektim të vlerave dhe shprehje të kulturës unitare. Gjate takimit me kryeministrin Nano, Ati i Shenjtë solli në kujtesë të gjitha ngjarjet dhe kujtimet e Tija nga vizita në Shqipëri, si dhe shprehu vlerësimin për progresin e pakthyeshëm të bërëë nga Shqipëria për lirinë e besimeve fetare në vend. Kryeministri Nano gjeti gatishmërinë e Atit të Shenjtë për të marrë bekimin për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët për të ecur në rrugën e Zotit dhe të progresit.

----------


## Rinorja

Ja nje histori e jetes dhe vepres se Gonxhe Bojaxhiut alias Nana Terez,por ne gjuihen angleze,kerkoje falje.


MOTHER TERESA 


Mother Teresa was born as Gonxhe Agnes Bojaxhiu on August 27, 1910, in Shkup (Skopje), present day Macedonia, which at the time was the center of the Kosova vilayet (province) of the Ottoman Empire. Her parents, Nikollë and Dranafille Bojaxhiu had moved there from Shkodra, in present day Albania, before Gonxhe was born. According to some sources, Dranafille was from Novosellë, a village near Gjakova, and Nikollë from Prizren. 

 Lorenc Antoni, a well-known composer from Prizren and a childhood friend of Gonxhe, said that in 1928, while returning from the Catholic Church of Letnica, in Vitia, Kosova, she told him that "I have decided before the Lady of Letnica to go in missions and to dedicate myself completely to God and to serving souls." Soon after, at age 18, she joined the Irish Catholic order of the Sisters of Loreto, which operated missions in Bengal. After spending some time in Ireland, she was sent to Calcutta, where she taught geography, history and catechism, at St. Mary's High School just outside of Calcutta. She later became principal of the school, and mastered Hindi and Bengali. 

In 1930 she was given the name Teresa, in honor of St. Teresa of Avila, a Spanish saint of the 16th century. 

On September 10th, 1946, while travelling on a train to be treated for tuberculosis, she received her "call within a call," as she called it, to help the poorest. She left St. Mary's High School and began working in the slums of Calcutta among the poor. 

In 1950 she founded her order, the Missionaries of Charity, whose work, as she defined it, was to provide "free service to the poor and the unwanted, irrespective of caste, creed, nationality or race." In 1952 she established a home for the dying destitute, and soon after she opened her first orphanage. 

 In 1962 she received the Pandra Shri prize for "extraordinary services." Over the years she had used the money obtained from such awards to set up mobile health clinics, centers for the malnourished, rehabilitation hospices for lepers, homes for alcoholics and drug addicts, and shelters for the homeless. In 1979 she received the Nobel Peace Prize, "for work undertaken in the struggle to overcome poverty and distress, which also constitute a threat to peace." After being told of the honor, she replied, "I am unworthy." By this time her order had grown to 1,800 nuns and 120,000 lay workers, who operated nearly 200 centers and homes. 

She intervened between the warring factions in Beirut in 1982, and arranged a cease fire to rescue nearly 40 mentally ill children. 

Being prevented from visiting Albania by the communist regime, she visited several times during recent years. In 1988, she went to visit her mother's and sister's graves in Shkodra. Her last visit was in 1993, when on April 25th, she attended the inauguration ceremony of the Great Cathedral in Shkodra, alongside Pope John Paul II. She visited Kosova in 1980. Eight of her charity houses operate in Albania and two in Kosova. The largest charity organization in Kosova carries her name. 

She was hospitalized several times in 1996 with heart, lung, kidney and other problems, and suffered ill health in earlier years. She indicated her intention to resign as head of her order in 1990, due to failing health. Because of disagreements on her successor, she remained as head of the order until March, 1996, when she stepped down and was replaced by Sister Nermala. She died on September 5th, 1997, in Calcutta, India, after suffering cardiac arrest. She was 87. 

Her order currently has 4,000 nuns and novices, 400 priests and brothers and hundreds of thousands of volunteers, working at over 450 sites around the world.

----------


## Brari

«TAKIMET E DOM MIKELIT 2002» - suksese, krenari dhe obligime të reja për shkencëtarët, historianët, shkrimtarët, artistët... 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Stubëll (Viti), 24 shtator 2002 - TN 

Shkruan: ENGJËLL KOLIQI) 

Manifestimi ka filluar të premten, më 20 shtator, me orën letrare të nxënësve të Shkolës Fillore «Dom Mikel Tarabulluzi» dhe me një program kulturo-artistik të fëmijëve, në bashkëpunim me Shoqërinë Kulturore Artistike «ZËRI I KARADAKUT». Juria, çmimin e parë për poezi ia dha nxënëses së klasës së III - Mariana Pera.  


Të shtunën e 21 shtatorit, që në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, të gjitha rrugët që hynin në Stubëll ishin përplot me shtegtarë, nga mbarë Kosova e edhe më gjerë, që ia kishin mësyrë këtij manifestimi. Oborri i Kishës së Vjetët (Muze i Shkollës së Parë Shqipe në Kosovë) ishte i vogël për t`i nxënë të gjithë pjesëmarrësit, që ishin disa mijëra - shkencëtarë, profesorë, shkrimtarë, artistë, studentë, punëtorë, nxënës - burra e gra, pleq e të rinj. 

Programi ka filluar në ora 10, me Tribunën shkencore, ku kumtesat e veta i lexuan shkencëtarë profilesh të ndryshme. Prof. Dr. Shefki Sejdiu ka ligjëruar mbi zanafillën, lashtësinë, toponomastikën dhe zhvillimin historik të Stubllës; Dr. Izber Hoti ka ndritur shumë aspekte mga jeta dhe veprimtaria shumë e frytshme e patriotit të këtyre anëve e luftëtar i palodhshëm për Shqipërinë Etnike - Hysen Tërpeza; Dr Rexhep Munishi ka trajtuar lojën e filxhanave në Trevën e Karadakut, kurse kumtesën mbi jetën dhe veprën e terrorin komunisty mbi priftin stubllas Dom Dedë Ramaj, që e kishte përgatitur i ndjeri Hysen Matoshi (ka ndërruar jetë dhjetë ditë para manifestimit) e ka lexuar Prof. Dr. Engjëll Sedaj. Pastaj artisti i mirënjohur - Lind Bobi ka ekzekutuar pika të vlefshme muzikore, me kitarë. 

Në ora 11 ka filluar kremtimi i Meshës shenmjte, për shpirtin e Dom Mikelit dhe të të gjithë pishtarëve të arsimit kombëtar, udhëhequr nga ipeshkëvi i Kosovës Imzot Mark Sopi, i cili ia ka ftuar të pranishmit dhe mbarë popullin tonë, që të jemi gjithmonë në frontin e përbashkët të luftës e të punës, për të mirën e kombit dhe të njerëzimit përgjithësisht. Leximet në meshë i ka bërë artisti i mirënjohur Bislim Muçaj. 

Takimet i kanë përshëndetur përfaqësues të Qeverisë së Kosovës (Ministrisë së Kulturës), përfaqësues të pushtetit rajonal të Gjilanit dhe të pushtetit komunal të Vitisë. Kanë përshëndetur edhe: përfaqësuesi i Republikës së Shqipërisë në Kosovë - Z. Petraq Pojani, përfaqësues të Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës e bashkëluftëtarë të heroit tonë Agim Ramadani dhe përfaqësues të Diasporës Shqiptare, nga Gjermania, SHBA-të, Italia e nga Zvicra. Janë lexuar edhe përshëndetjet e dërguara përmes postës elektronike: nga Lidhja Shqiptare në Botë - dega në Zvicër, e nëshkruar nga kryetari Ali Nikoliqi e nga sekretari - Nazmi Jakurti, ajo nga Lidhja Shqiptare në Botë - dega në Itali, e nënshkruar nga kryetari Xhafer Berisha, si dhe përshëndetjet e veprimtarëve të denjë të Mërgatës Shqiptare: Vitore Stefa-Leka (Nënë Tereza e Triestës), Mimoza Ahmeti, Ermira Hoxha, Anila Grori, si dhe përshëndetje të shoqatave shqiptare e Arbëreshe, nga Roma, Kozenca, Firenca, Lecco, Milano e nga vise të tjera të Italisë, të përcjellura nga veterani i Mërgatës Shqiptare në Itali - Z. Sejdi Jakupi (nga Mushtishti), i cili u falënderua publikisht. Mirëpo përshëndetja që shkaktoi emocione te të gjithë të pranishmit, ishte ajo e veteranit mbi 90 vjeçar të arsimit tonë - Z. Mehmet Gjevori. 

Pastaj manifestimi, që sivjet shënoi edhe tre jubile: 90 Vjetorin e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, 60 Vjetorin e Lindjes së kryepoetit kosovar Ali Podrimja dhe 30 Vjetorin e botimit të librit të parë poetik (Gallatea) të shkrimtarit stubllas - Isak Ahmeti, ka vazhduar me Orën e Madhe Letrare, që tashmë është tradicionale dhe mbahet nën emrin e Heroit tonë - Agim Ramadani. Në këtë orë letrare, poezitë e tyre i kanë lexuar këta poetë: Agim Gjakova, Ibreahim Kadriu, Sali Bashota, Haxhi Vokshi, Zejnullah Halili, Milaim Zariqi, Gjon Gjergjaj, Zanita Halimi, Miradije Ramiqi, Demir Behluli, Ramadan Mehmeti, Fatime Ahmeti, Sabit Rrustemi, Vilson Culaj, Veli Veliu, Aziz Mustafa, Xhevat Emërllahu, Zana Pira, Fatos Rushiti, Frrok Kristaj, Hida Halimi, Rabie Hoxha, Jusuf Lushtaku, Naime Beqiraj, Marie Nikolla dhe Engjëll Koliqi. 

Meqë të gjitha poezitë ishin të mira, juria (Ali Podrimja, Sarë Gjergji e Pren Buzhala) e pati vështirë t`i shpallë më të mirat, mirëpo - megjithatë me meritë - Çmimin AGIM RAMADANI ua dha poetëve Sali Bashota (300 Euro) e Agim Gjakova (200 Euro). Këshilli Organizativ i Takimeve të Dom Mikelit, me rastin e 60 Vjetorit të lindjes, poetit Ali Podrimja ia ka dhënë një çmim special, me vlerë - 500 Euro, ndërkaq poezi nga kryepoeti ka recituar artisti Bislim Muçaj. Isak Ahmeti ka lexuar poezinë "Gallatae", nga libri me të njëjtin titull, i botuar 30 vjet më parë (1972). 

Programin kulruro-artistik e ka hapur SHKA "ZËRI I KARADAKUT" nga Stublla, me një këngë kushtuar Shenjtëreshës Sonë - Gonxhe Bojaxhiu // Nëna Tereze dhe me një potpuri këngësh popullore. Pastaj e Madhja Shkurte Fejza i ka emocionuar të pranishmit me këngët për heronjt tanë legjendarë (Adem Jashari e Gjergj Kastrioti - Skënderbeu). Pastaj ka kënduar këngëtari i mirënjohur Naim Abazi e në fund - me dy këngë janë pasraqitur anëtarët e Ansamblit "GURRA" nga Gjilani, të cilët kanë vazhduar me një seri vallesh popullore, duke i bërë kështu qindëra të pranishëm të vallëzojnë së bashku. 

Në fund, për të gjithë të pranishmit është organizuar një koktej freskues. 

Manifestimin tradicional "Takimet e Dom Mikelit 2002" e kanë përcjellur dhjetëra redaksi të massmediave elektronike dhe të shkruara. Radiotelevizioni i Kosovës "RTK", Radiotelevizioni 21 "RTV21" dhe Radiotelevizioni Iliria "RTI" nga Vitia kanë dhënë emisione speciale kushtuar këtyre takimeve, për të cilat ka shkruar pothuajse i gjithë shtypi në Kosovë e më gjerë. 

Këshilli Organizativ ka falënderuar përzemërsisht Shërbimin Policor të Kosovës, për ndihmën e madhe në zhvillimin normal të manifestimit. 


-------nga shtypi------

----------


## Shën Albani

Nesra NEne Tereza duhet te bekohet dhe te shpallet e shenjte!!! Ky akt do te nderoje kombin shqiptar!

KALKUTA (19 Dhjetor) - Papa Gjon Pali do të miratojë nesër atributet e mrekullisë së Nënës Tereze, fituese e Çmimit për Paqe, duke i hapur rrugën kështu bekimit të saj, që është hap vendimtar drejt shenjtërimit, njofton Rojter. "Ceromonia e nesërme do të qartësojë rrugën për beatifikimin e saj", ka deklaruar një zyrtar i Rendit të Misionarëve të bamirësisë, i cili deshi të mbetet anonim. Dy herë në vit, në korrik dhe para Krishtlindjeve, Papa aprovon dekretet për virtytet heroike dhe atributet e mrekullisë së atyre që janë në rrugë për shenjtërim. Në tetor, Kongregacioni për të shenjtët ka miratuar atributet e mrekullisë së Nënës Tereze dhe raporti iu ka paraqitur Papës. Me kërkesën e ithtarve të saj, Papa e ka përshpejtuar shpalljen e shenjtërimit të Nënës Tereze më 1999, dy vjet pasi ajo ka vdekur dhe kështu Vatikani ka përshpetuar procesin e kanonizimit të saj. Normalisht, rregullat e kishës kërkojnë të kalojnë pesë vjet pas vdekjes së personit para se të fillojë procesi i shenjtërimit. anjo/mr (BalkanWeb)

----------


## StterollA

Krenari Kombetare

----------


## ALBA

FLET SHKRIMTARI QE TAKOI DY HERE SHENJTOREN 

Nënë Tereza si Skënderbeu 
Zhiti: Ja argumentet e origjinës shqiptare 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Migena Hoxhalli

TIRANE

Përgjithësisht shqiptarët nuk dinë shumë për Nënë Terezën", thotë shkrimtari Visar Zhiti, teksa e pyet për shënjtoren me origjinë shqiptare, të cilën shteti maqedonas po tenton ta ketë për vete. "Natyrisht nuk është faji ynë. Eshtë një e kaluar e tmerrshme ateiste e Shqipërisë, kur mëshira konsiderohej si një dukuri borgjeze. Vendi ynë udhëhiqej nga doktrina e luftës së klasave, e konsideruar si motor i historisë", vazhdon ai. Sipas Zhitit, gjithkush ka të drejtën e botëkuptimit të vet, por ne ishim të indoktrinuar nga një agresivitet ndaj alternativave të tjera, të cilat jo vetëm nuk i pranonim, por dhe i dënonim. Me një zanafillë të tillë Nënë Tereza ishte e vështirë të kuptohej dhe të besohej. Gjatë kësaj kohe, pra, kur vendi ynë udhëhiqej nga kjo doktrinë, vepronte paralelisht edhe Nënë Tereza, duke arritur të bëhej gruaja më e njohur e planetit. "Edhe duke qenë e tillë, dëshira e saj, e vërtetuar kartecipërisht, thekson shkrimtari, ishte të prekte tokën shqiptare. Shqipëria në atë kohë ishte e mbyllur dhe Nënë Terezës nuk i jepej vizë të vinte në shtëpinë e saj të takonte nënë dhe motrën që kishte këtu. Pas '90-ës asaj iu lejua të vinte lule mbi varret e tyre, të cilat ndodhen në varrezat e Kombinatit".

Ku qëndron keqkuptimi?
"Nënë Tereza ka lindur në Shkup. Babai i saj ka qenë nga Prizreni ndërsa nëna nga Gjakova. Ajo ishte një familje katolike e zbritur në Shkup, ku dhe lindi Nënë Tereza, i cili sot është kryeqyteti i shtetit artificial të Maqedonisë", shpjegon Zhiti, i cili ka patur rastin ta takojë dy herë atë. Këto që po thuhen sot për Nënë Terezën ndodhin pasi "Maqedonia sot është një shtet më serioz se i yni, që punon shumë më tepër se ne për kulturën". Sipas Zhitit, Maqedonia njihet në botë si shtet vetëm prej poezisë, pasi çdo vit atje zhvillohet Festivali ndërkombëtar i Poezisë në Strugë, një ndër më të mëdhenjtë në Europë, ku marrin pjesë emra të njohur të poezisë botërore, deri dhe nobelistë. Nënë Tereza lindi në Shkup kur Maqedonia nuk ekzistonte. Atëherë kur Shkupi ishte pjesë e njërit prej sanxhakëve të Shqipërisë nën Perandorinë Turke. Ajo lindi në një qytet shqiptar, nga një familje shqiptare. Maqedonia u themelua si shtet nga Titoja, pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, në 1947.


Ka ndodhur edhe kështu
"Meqënëse u bë e famshme, duke zgjedhur misionin për t'i shërbyer më të varfërve të botës; pasi i jepet çmimi Nobel më 1979; pasi bëhet kështu e famshme, secili prej vendeve ballkanike kërkoi ta kishte të vetën". Sipas Zhitit, e njëjta gjë ka ndodhur edhe me Skënderbeun. "Madje, jo më larg se para 6 apo 7 vjetësh, në një enciklopedi angleze Skënderbeu trajtohet si udhëheqës serb. Shtetet rreth nesh bëjnë ç'është e mundur t'i mbrojnë, pse jo dhe të shtojnë figurat e shquara, ndërsa ne harrojmë të mbrojmë edhe ato që kemi". "Nënë Tereza është shqiptare, thekson me bindje Zhiti. Këtë e ka pranuar vetë ajo dhe gjithë biografët seriozë që kanë shkruar për të. Një prej tyre është dhe biografia italiane Zambonini, e cila e ka njohur nga afër Nënë Terezën. Në bio-grafinë që ajo ka shkruar për Nënë Terezën dhe jep dëshmira të gjakut dhe të të folurit të saj shqip".



Ja pse eshte shqiptare NENE TEREZA

- Nënë Tereza nuk ka qenë asnjë ditë maqedonase. Ajo dispononte tre nënshtetësi: shqiptare, indiane dhe atë italiane (pasaportën e Vatikanit). Gjithashtu ka qenë qytetare nderi në shumë vende të botës.
- Kur ajo mori çmimin Nobel në dhjetor të vitit 1979 në Oslo, ajo bëri një përshëndetje në gjuhën shqipe për të gjithë shqiptarët. Fjalët e saj janë të dokumentuara dhe bëhet fjalë për rreth 12 rreshta. Për shëndetja fillon me fjalinë: "Unë gjithmonë e kam në zemër popullin tem shqiptar" 
- Gjatë një takimi me një argjipeshkv shqiptar ajo është shprehur: "Si shumë po vepron qoftëlargu në viset tona".
- Ndërsa një nip i saj, djali i të vëllait, Lazarit, i cili pas Luftës mbeti në Itali, tregon: "Halla (Nënë Tereza) gjithë kohës fliste shqip me babain". 
- Emri i saj i vërtetë ishte Gonxhe dhe mbiemri Bojaxhiu. Nënë Tereza ishte pseudonim i saj, emër pune, zgjedhur për nder të shenjtores spanjolle të Mesjetës.

----------


## Mjeku i femijve

Ju pershendes te gjitheve ju qe doni te kontaktoni me mua.
Do doja te dergoja disa fotografi te Nene Terezes gjate kohes qe ka qene ne Elbasan dhe me te cilen une kam kontaktuar. Tani qe ajo po lumturohet ndjehem dhe une i lumturuar qe kam patur rastin te takoj e bisedoj me nje njeri te tille.

----------

Rroksan (21-01-2015)

----------


## Brari

gazeta 55

-------------


KUMTI I NËNË TEREZËS: 

  "NGA GJAKU DHE ORIGJINA JAM SHQIPTARE"

Kur mori çmimin NOBEL, Nënë Tereza deklaroi 

se: " Nga gjaku dhe origjina, jam shqiptare". Ky është argumenti absolutisht i pakontestueshëm, që ua mbyll gojën të gjithë horrave, të shiturve dhe delirantëve të madhështisë të marrëzisë së rreme.

            1.

            Duke përjetuar vargjet lapidare të poetit të kombit Naim Frashëri: " Ti Shqipëri më jep nder/ Më jep emrin shqipëtar" do të thosha se figura e NËNË TEREZËS me inkandeshencë potente percjell kumtin e krenarisë për çdo shqiptar, kur thotë se " Nga gjaku dhe origjina jam shqiptare "

            Çdo shqiptar dhe shqiptare, kur nga goja e saj, dëgjon këtë postulatë, e ndjejnë veten krenarë që janë nipër e stërnipër, mbesa e stërmbesa të Nënë Terezës, kësaj shqiptareje të Madhe, me fame botrore.

            2.

            Shpallja e Nënë Terezes  SHENJTORE nga Vatikani, do ta supërdimensionojë figurën e saj si simbol i humanizmit, dashurisë, ngritjes shpirtërore  dhe sakrificës : gjithçka në shërbim të njeriut, gjithçka për njeriun, gjithçka për të varfërit, të sëmurët, për t'u dhënë forcë, besim dhe guxim për të jetuar dhe për ta mundur të keqen.

            Ky do të ishte edhe një mesazh i madh universal që i drejtohet së pari shqiptarit dhe gjithë botës e qytëtërimit, që gjithçka të orientohet kah humanizmi, mirëkuptimi,  harmonia, për një jetë më të mirë, për një shoqëri më të virtytshme, më të qytetëruar.

            3. 

            Shqiptar ! Merr pak lavdi nga lavdia e saj, pak virtyte nga virtytet e saj, pak mirësi nga mirësitë e saj, pak humanizëm për të mjerët dhe të varfërit nga humanizmi i saj, pak sakrifica nga sakrificat e saj, pak guxim nga guximi i saj që, të bëhesh më i mirë, më njerëzor, më i qytetëruar, më i virtytshëm, duke u orientuar kah njerëzorja, dashuria dhe guximi për të triumfuar mbi të keqen.

            4.

            Zoti, nga gjiri i popullit shqiptar, përcaktoi këtë bijë të tij, të gjitet lart në qiejt e shënjtërisë universale, si simbol i pastërtisë, përkushtimit total dhe dashurisw ndaj njerëzimit, modeli më i përsosur  human.

            Nga një popull i vogël doli një shenjëtore e madhe e tërë planetit.

            Dhe ne krenohemi që jemi shqiptar!

            5. 

            Po, ka ca horra,  të shitur e delirantë të madhështisë së marrëzisë së rreme, që prej disa vjetësh, të frymëzuar nga djalli, kanë lënë udhën e Zotit dhe, pështyjnë mbi figurat e  ndritura të kombit shqiptar që nga Skëndërbeu e Isamil Qemali e gjer te Nënë Tereza.

            Këta bastardë të kombit shqiptar, në një marrëvshje të heshtur e djallëzore, kanë krijuar një rrymë antikombëtare në " emër të kombëtarizimit ", duke pështyrë, hedhur baltë e   blozë, ndaj figurave të ndritura historike të lavdisë e krenarisë kombëtare duke pështyrë e  hedhur pilula të helmatisura ndaj figurave historike që janë krenaria e kombit tonë ndër shekuj.

* * * 

Përpjekjet mjerane të tyre për të çmitizuar lavdinë dhe krenarinë kombëtare, i radhit ata në një front me akademikët sllavo‑maqedonas, vllaho‑maqedonas, me shovinistë antishqiptarë primitivë që u ka mbetur sahati në fillimet e shekullit që lamë pas. Por megjithëse pështyma, bloza dhe balta që ata hedhin bie mbi kokat e tyre e, lavdia e figurave të kombit nuk pëson asgjë, përsëri përbuzja dhe neveria e të gjithë shqiptarëve do të ishte shpërblimi që ata meritojnë dhe, duhet t'u jepet.

6.

Shqiptar ! Kudo ku të shkosh në botë, ec me kokën lart, si nip e stërnip, si mbesë e stërmbesë e Nënë Terezës dhe bota e qytetëruar do të të ndjejë dhe do të të nderojë.

Po kur të thuash se je nip e stërnip, mbesë e stërmbesë e Nënë Terezës, duhet më parë të rrëfehesh përpara vetes dhe përpara Zotit e, të bësh pastrimin: djallin që ke brenda ta nxjerrësh dhe, jo t'i japësh udhët e arratisjes, por ta mbysësh në puset më të thella, në ujrat e Ferrit.

Ka shumë djaj brenda vetes shqitari i lig...

Është një kategori horrash e horrucësh, aventurierësh e maskarenjësh, simbol të amoralitetit, që kanë futur djallin brenda  dhe  kanë nxjerrë virtytet jasht vetes, në ankand...

Këta monstra, orvaten t'i ngrenë lavdi vetëvetes pa merita, duke përdhosur lavdinë e të lavdishëmve, të atyre që kanë hyrë në panteonin e  krenarisë kombëtare.

7.

Do të mjaftonte qoftë edhe vetëm episodi që rrëfen kardinali Pio Laghi, njeriu që më shumë se kushdo, sipasPëllumb Xhufit, e ka njohur dhe i ka ndenjur pranë Nënë Terezës, i cili thotë se : në një ditë maji të vitit 1991, Nënë Tereza vizitoi sanktuarin e Zonjës së Këshillit të Mirë në Genazzano, afër Romës. Në këtë kishë të shenjtë për shqiptarët, ruhet ende akoma ikona e Shën Mërisë, që dikur zbukuronte altarin e katedrales së Shën Stefanit në Shodër dhe që pas pushtimit turk, më 1478, të ikurit shqiptarë e sollën me vete në tokën italiane. Pio Laghi, sipas Xhufit, duke vazhduar rrëfimin thoë se Nënë Tereza pasi përfundon lutjet para ikonës së Madonës, iu drejtua asaj me një zë të rëndë, që kardinalit i ishte dukur si një urdhër: " And noë come back to Albania" ( Dhe tani kthehu prapë në Shqipëri ).

Nuk thotë as ktheu në Maqedoni, as në Rumani, as ne Sërbi apo gjetkë, por në Shqipëri bijë e së cilës ajo është.

Çdogjë tjetër jasht kësaj kuptimësie është gënjeshtër, mashtrim, e pavërtetë.

8.

Shqiptarë! Dita e bekuar po afron: shenjtërimi i Nënë Terzës, shqiptares së Madhe.

Le të buçasë zëri ynë kudo në glob: Jemi krenarë që jemi shqiptarë, që jemi bashkëkombas me Nënë Terezën me gjak të kulluar ariani, e cila është edhe nëna e të gjithë njerëzimit, SHENJËTORJA e tërë PLANETIT.

Dita e kremtimit të shenjtërimit le të jetë kryefestë e kryefestave, si dita më e ndritur, ku krenaria kombëtare NËNË TEREZA, ngjitet në panteonin e lavdisë së
---------
gazeta 55


....

----------


## Pasiqe

Me poshte do te sjell nje artikull te Aurel Plasarit, drejtor i Bibliotekes Kombetare, i cili mbeshtet mendimin se Nene Tereza kishte te emen katolike shqiptare, kurse te atin shqiptar-vllah nga familja vllahe e Bojaxhinjve.
Me pas do sjell kundershtimet dhe reagimet e skandalizuara te disa gazetareve shqiptare.

Bojaxhitë e nënë Terezës


nga dr. Aurel PLASARI 


Travestí elitash e quante para do kohe në shtyp një kolegu ynë fushatën kinse-nacionaliste për mbrojen me çdo kusht të shqiptarësisë së të misionares së madhe të krishterë Nënë Tereza. Përfytyroni tani se çmund të ndodhë kur ta dojë rasti që në këtë spektakël e sipër të kesh për duarsh një punim ende të papërfunduar për familjet e mëdha voskopojare dhe voskopjarët e mëdhenj: Kavaliotët, Sinat, Shagunat, Dumbat, Gondut, Bellot, Qopekat, Ballaurët/Vallaurët, Fundot etj.; ndër to edhe familja Bojaxhi. 
Bojaxhitë qenë dhe janë një familje në zë aromane (angl. Aromanians), e përhapur në disa vise të Ballkanit, si dhe përtej tij, në degë të ndryshme. Përfaqësuesi më në zë i Bojaxhive mbahet historikisht Mihail G. Bojaxhi (Boiagi), me të cilin llogaritet të fillojë historia moderne e aromanëve. Së toku me tjetrin filolog aroman Gjorgje Kosta Roza, me të cilin vepruan në dy dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shek. XIX, ai u bë bashkëthemelues i teorisë së latinitetit të aromanëve në Ballkan. Që të dy punuan në qytetet e Perandorisë së Habsburgëve, por qenë me prejardhje voskopojare. Sa i përket vendlindjes së Mihail G. Bojaxhiut, opinionet ndahen dysh: Max Peyfuss-i mendon që ai të ishte lindur në Budë më 1780 (Die Druckerei von Moschopolis, 26), ndërsa Candroveanu e shënon Bojaxhiun të lindur në Voskopojë më 1770 (Antologie de proza aromana, 195).
Duke vijuar traditën e shkollës filologjike të Voskopojës, përuruar në gjysmën e dytë të shek. XVIII, Mihail G. Bojaxhiu botoi të parën gramatikë të aromanishtes (Gramatica romana sau macedo-romana, 1818) të shoqëruar edhe me përkthimet greqishte dhe rumanishte. Ai hartoi edhe një gramatikë të bullgarishtes dhe një të serbishtes, si dhe një libër mësimi të greqishtes, duke dhënë pjesën e vet të ndihmës në standardizimin e këtyre gjuhëve. Bindja e tij prej poligloti në pluralitetin gjuhësor e shtynte të nënvizonte: Çdo gjuhë është një hipostazë e shpirtit njerëzor; sa më shumë gjuhë të nxëjë një njeri, aq më shumë gjëra ai di. Njeriu nuk mund ti fitojë të gjitha dijet vetëm nga një gjuhë e vetme, edhe sikur ajo gjuhë të jetë më e përkryera në botë. Të këmbëngulësh mbi një gjuhë të vetme është njëherësh kotësi dhe marrëzi nga pikëpamja praktike (Gramatica, X). 
Degë të ndryshme të familjes Bojaxhi u përhapën jo vetëm në qytetet e mëdha habsburgjike (Vjenë, Budë, Pest etj.), por edhe në qytete të Ballkanit, kështu edhe në Shkup. Në periudhën e Perandorisë osmane Shkupi paraqitej si qytet etnikisht i përzier: bashkëjetonin aty shqiptarë, aromanë (vllehë), maqedonë dhe një bashkësi e vogël familjesh hebreje. Këtë situatë përzierjeje e pati ndeshur qysh në shek. XIII rabini udhëtar nga Spanja Benjamin i Tudelës; po këtë regjistronte në shek. XIX Ami Bué-ja; dhe po kjo situatë, me ndryshimet e kuptueshme në të mirë të bashkësive maqedone e shqiptare, rezulton aty edhe sot e gjithë ditën. Në Shkup aromanët jetonin në një lagje veçan, sikurse ishte traditë për qytetet orientale, që quhej Lagjja e vllehëve: Vlakoj mahala. Në këtë lagje jetonte edhe familja Bojaxhi në të cilën u lind më 27 gusht 1910 Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, e ardhshmja Nënë Terezë. Në ditën e sotme lagjja në fjalë është shpërbërë në një masë të madhe: aty tek ishte shtëpia e Bojaxhive është tani një autorrugë pranë një qendre tregtare ngjitur me Sheshin Maqedonia. Nuk ka ndonjë dëshmi që të dëftojë se ku Gonxhe Bojaxhiu është pagëzuar, por është e besueshme që ajo të jetë pagëzuar në kishën e lagjes ku u lind: në kishën e vllehëve. Për mësimet fillore ka ndjekur një shkollë jokatolike: këtë e tregon edhe vetë në kujtimet e saj. Po ti lexohen me vëmendje kujtimet dhe ti ndiqen prononcimet, le të vihet re: ishte shqipja apo maqedonishtja ndër gjuhët që ajo njihte? Apo ishte the aromanian? Aromanishtja/vllahishtja nuk është ndonjë gjuhë qarkullimi të gjerë, gjuhë kulture moderne, nga ato që mësohen nëpër kolegjet e Anglisë apo universitetet e SHBA-së. Të diturit e aromanishtes/ vllahishtes nga një njeri i rritur shpjegohet vetëm nëpërmjet një fakti: dhe dihet se cili është ai fakt. 
Në moshën dhjetëvjeçare Gonxhes i vdiq i ati, Nikollë Bojaxhiu dhe, me vdekjen e tij, është e kuptueshme të vinte duke u zbehur edhe identiteti i të parëve nga linja e gjakut. Nën përkujdesjen e sëmës Drane, që ishte katolike nga rrethinat e Gjakovës, Gonxhja nisi të shpihej rregullisht tanimë në kishën katolike të qytetit, të këndonte në kor, derisa rreth të dymbëdhjetave, sikurse ka treguar vetë, ti lindte dëshira për tu bërë motër e shenjtë.
Pinjoj të familjes së Bojaxhive të Maqedonisë ndeshen aty-këtu, nëpër regjistrat e shpëtuar rastësisht të shkollave aromane, qysh me themelimin e tyre në gjysmën e dytë të shek. XIX aty. Në shkollën aromane të Gopeshit, për shembull, themeluar më 1867, ndër regjistrimet e vitit shkollor 1889-90 del Jani Bojaxhi, ndërsa në shkollën aromane të Krushovës, themeluar më 1868, ndër regjistrimet e vitit 1889-90 dalin Ana N. Bojaxhi, Taku Bojaxhi etj. Bojaxhi të tjerë të mbetur në Maqedoni dhe të lidhur mbas kishës ortodokse (pravosllave), me dhjetra emra në kulturë, politikë, shkencë, sport (Aleksandër Bojaxhi, Jani Bojaxhi, Dhimitri Bojaxhi) etj., mbahen tanimë të maqedonizuar, ndryshe prej fatit të Gonxhes që u zhvendos në mjedisin shqiptar katolik të sëmës, në Shqipëri. 
Pavarësisht ndonjë mëtimi joserioz të FYROM-it zyrtar, Kryetari i Unionit për Kulturën të Aromanëve në Maqedoni Dimo Dimcev e ka përshkruar me korrektësi prejardhjen e familjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut në një intervistë për NIN-in. Si kujton se dikur Jerusalemi i aromanëve pati qenë Voskopoja dhe se, me prishjen e saj, shumë familje voskopojare u hapërdanë në qytete në ndryshme të Ballkanit, si dhe të Perandorisë austro-hungare, ai përshkruan edhe kalimin e pjesëve të ndryshme të familjes Bojaxhi në Shkup, Prizren etj. Ai ka vërejtur se i ati i Gonxhes, Nikolla, ishte përfaqësues i vllehëve (vlasi) në kuvendin e qytetit të Shkupit; për këtë ekziston edhe dokumenti përkatës bërë i njohur prej Stojan Tren?evskit (Mutter Teresa, Gondje Boiagi, ist von ihrem Vater Nikola Boiagi her wlachischer Abstammung; wir berufen uns auf das von dem Autor Stojan Trencevski entdeckte Dokument, das belegt, dass Nikola Boiagi in den Fuhrungsorganen der wlachischen Gemeinschaft in Skopje tatig gewesen war). Nga një anë tjetër, as akademiku maqedon Tome Serafimovski nuk e ka pasur të vështirë ta pranojë këtë prejardhje: Askush në Maqedoni nuk ka mëtuar ndonjëherë që Nënë Tereza të ketë qenë maqedone, kurse në Shkup dihet që ati i saj Nikolla Bojaxhi ka qenë jo shqiptar, por vllah (Niko nikada u Makedoniji nije tvrdio da je Majka Tereza bila Makedonka, ali u Skoplju se zna da joj otac Nikola Bojadzi bio ne Albanac, vec Cincar).
Që të gjitha këto orvatje për të depërtuar në prejardhjen e një figure si Nënë Tereza, këto tërheqje litari me jo është jona, jo nuk është juaja, mund të jenë në thelb absurde: me këtë jam një mendjeje edhe unë. E Krishtera e Madhe e Kalkutës është një figurë tanimë e shenjtë që i përkiste/ i përket humanizmit të krishterë mbarëkombëtar, madje jokombëtar ose mbikombëtar. E para që do të neveritej prej tërheqjesh të tilla litari do të ishte ajo vetë, e cila refuzoi me ngul të merrej ndonjëherë me përkatësinë e saj etnike apo me prejardhjen e saj. Por atëherë përse këta burra shteti ose minishteti, presidentë, kryebashkiakas etj., marrin përsipër të caktojnë a të mbrojnë prejardhjen e njërit apo të tjetrit pa pasur haber as nga gjenealogjia, as nga filologjia, as nga historia? Madje, më së shumti, pa e ditur as ku bien me shtëpi këto dije? Dhe çfarë argumentesh shtien në punë në këtë spektakël kinse-nacionalist që kolegu ynë me të drejtë e quante travestí elitash? 
Ja ndonjë prej argumenteve, qëmtuar nëpër mediat shqiptare prej niveleve të bulevardit deri tek ato të profesionistëve të ATSh-së, madje nga ato që u shërbehen të huajve në anglishte të Tiranës: Her real name is Agnes Bojaxhi. Bojaxhi in the Albanian language means painter! Ose: Mother Teresa was Albanian - her real name was Agnes Gonxhe Bojaxhiu. In the Albanian language Gonxhe means bud and Bojaxhi means painter! Me një fjalë: një logjikë infantile, simbas të cilës Blend Gonxhja (më doli pikërisht ky përpara për shoqërim idesh) do të qitej anglez, sepse: His real name is Blend Gonxhe and the English Blend means përzierje! As u shkon mendja këtyre farë filologëve gjenelogjistë të shpjegojnë se fjalë si bojë (në shqip ngjyrë) dhe bojaxhi janë huazime nga turqishtja dhe si të tilla kanë hyrë në më shumë se një gjuhë të Ballkanit. Sepse: si vallë i thonë bojaxhiut në aromanishte? Në aromanishte bojaxhiut i thonë bojaxhi. (Të ma falë lexuesi, por mu desh të merrem këtu me një këso shpjegimi ordiner.) 
Përtej spektaklit të travestisë së elitave kthjellimi i këtij të sjelluri ka rëndësi në kulturën shqiptare edhe për diç tjetër: sepse me emërtime si aroman, apo më keq vllah, kucovllah, deri edhe çoban është abuzuar tradicionalisht (ndonjëherë vijon të abuzohet) për të detraktuar personazhe në zë të kulturës shqiptare kur kanë qenë të padëshirueshëm për dikë apo për diçka. Ky abuzim ka qenë (në mos vijon të jetë) një mjet rëndomqar në luftën e ideve: atëherë kur njëra prej palëve ndërluftuese nuk ka kundër tjetrës kurrfarë argumenti të fushës së mendimit. Mandej? Mandej, si të jenë marrë në vitet 20-30 tridhjetë me qitjen e Konicës kucovllah të konvertuar, si ta kenë zbuluar Fan. S. Nolin aroman dhe joshqiptar (mjerisht edhe ky vetë e kishte bërë dikur të atillë Konicën), si ta kenë përgojuar Lasgushin për vllah Pogradeci etj., një ditë prej ditësh i shpallin ata shqiptarë të mëdhenj. Po si kështu, me këta shqiptaromëdhenj? Atëherë, nëse të qëllon që në këtë spektakël e sipër të kesh për duarsh punimin për familjet e mëdha voskopojare dhe voskopjarët e mëdhenj, nga njëri prej gjenalogjistëve bashkëkohorë nuk mund të mos nënvizosh këtë vërejtje: Në ekogjenetikën e kohës së sotme bihet një mendjeje nga të gjithë shkencëtarët se problemi më therës për botën e gjallë është ai i erozionit të gjeneve, që në gjenetikën humane përkon me erozionin e gjeneve njerëzore. Erozioni gjenetik i njeriut në skakierën sociale kryhet edhe nga persekutimi i njeriut prej njeriut. Vërejtje që të bën të mendosh në thellësi: nga persekutimi i njeriut prej njeriut, çfarë të kujton mënyrën se si u sollën për një kohë të gjatë në Shqipëri me mëmën e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, me të motrën dhe me vetë Gonxhen tanimë Nënë Terezë. 




Bota Shqiptare nr. 93, 2-16 tetor 2003
Botuar njëkohësisht edhe në të përditshmen shqiptare "Shekulli"

----------


## Pasiqe

Albert Ramaj
St. Gallen, Zvicër


NËNA TEREZË  BOJAXHINJTË DHE PREJARDHJA E TYRE

(Përgjigje ndaj shkrimit të z. Aurel Plasari:
Bojaxhitë e Nënë Terezës)


I nxitur nga kolegia ime I. A. dhe stafi i www.stublla.com u fillua që të punohet për reagimin ndaj shkrimit të Aurel Plasarit, i cili pretendon që Nënë Terezën ta paraqesë me preardhje vllahe. Me përkrahjen sidomos të don Nikson Shabanit u arrit të paraqitet një studim i shkurtër mbi historinë e familjes Bojaxhiu, ku duke u mbështetur në burime arkivore, shihet shumë qartë se kjo familje është shqiptare. 

Është mirë që në mjetet tona të informimit sensibilizohen herë pas here tema interesante; është mirë, pse kështu i ndihmohet hulumtimit më me rrënjë të temave të shtruara. Rasti i fundit, përkatësisht teza e shtruar kohëve të fundit, sipas së cilës familja Bojaxhiu, pra familja e Nënë Terezës, na qenka me prejardhje vllahe apo aromune, zgjoi interes të madh tek shumë hulumtues, publicistë e mbase po aq edhe tek laikët e shkencës e të polemikave. Gjithandej po shtrohej pyetja se si na e morën Nënën tonë. Kujtoj se përgjegjia që duhet dhënë të gjithëve është kjo: Nëna Tereze është Nënë e tërë botës e jo vetëm e shqiptarëve, apo e atyre që pretendojnë ta kenë nënë: e aromunëve apo e maqedonëve. Shpresoj se do të hulumtojmë ende mbi familjen Bojaxhiu, sepse ka ende shumë gjëra që nuk janë cekë këtu dhe kanë mbetur në errësirën e arkivave të ndryshëm.

Vllehët (aromunët) në Ballkan

Për tu kuptuar më mirë ky shkrim, e shoh të domosdoshme të flitet diç më shumë përkitazi me vllehët në Ballkan. Në fillim të kësaj trajtese dua të rikujtoj se edhe aromuni i njohur dhe i respektuar në tërë botën, historiani vjenez prof. Max Demeter Peyfuss, i ka tërhequr vëmendjen hulumtuesit austriak Karl-Markus Gauss që në hulumtimet e veta mbi aromunët apo vllehët të ruhet nga mania, sipas së cilës çdo njeri në Ballkan, që ishte më i mirë apo më i zoti se të tjerë, duhet deomos të jetë me prejardhje aromune (vllahe). Kjo vlen në mënyrë të veçantë sa u përket shifrave që dëgjohen, mitologjive e legjendave që kallëzohen nga njerëz për (para) historinë dhe të tashmen e aromunëve. Fundja, dhe vetë Gauss e dëshmon se ashtu edhe i ndodhi, kur po zhvillonte hulumtimet e veta në Maqedoni (khs. librin e tij Die sterbenden Europäer, 193-94). Atje, thotë Gauss, çdo mitologji ishte ngritur në nivel dokumenti dhe çdo spekulim ishte shndërruar në argument.
Vllehët janë njëri ndër popuj e vjetër të Ballkanit. Ata jetojnë edhe sot në shumë shtete të Ballkanit si në Greqi, Maqedoni, Shqipëri, Rumani, Serbi, Bullgari e gjetiu. Përkundër kësaj, vllehët nuk njihen gati në asnjërin nga shtetet që u përmendën si pakicë kombëtare. Edhe pse nuk ka shënime të besueshme statistikore, besohet se në Ballkan duhet të ketë, sipas supozimeve të përgjithshëm, së paku më shumë se gjysmë milioni vllehë. Pranimi apo mohimi i ekzistencës së vllehëve në shtetet konkrete varet pothuajse kryesisht nga politika e ditës e shtetit gjegjës. Vllehët ishin gjatë historisë të njohur si tregtarë, jo vetëm në Ballkan, por edhe deri në Europë; ata ishin dhe janë të njohur si barinjë nomadë - sidomos për djathin kualitativ të tyre
Në shtete të ndryshme të Ballkanit i quajnë me emra të ndryshëm, si aromunë, vllehë, remër, çobanë, kucovllehë, cincarë, karagunë etj. Vështruar në rrafshin gjuhësor, vllehët flasin po aqë (shumë) dialekte sa edhe nëngrupet e tyre. Fati i tyre ishte tragjik pothuaj në të gjitha shtetet e Ballkanit, sepse asnjëra nga këto nuk i njohu për pakicë kombëtare. Anasjelltas, në shumicën e rasteve ata përndiqeshin dhe keqtrajtoheshin deri në vdekje, nëse deklaroheshin publikisht për vllehë. Kryet e vendit për keqtrajtimin e vllehëve e zënë sidomos Rumania e Bullgaria. Të drejtën e deklarimit hapur të përkatësisë etnike të tyre, vllehët nuk e kishin deri vonë as në Shqipëri, sado që psh. dihet se qendra kulturore e politike e vllehëve ishte dikur Voskopoja e Jugut të Shqipërisë. I vetmi shtet nga ato që dolën pas shprishjes së ish - Jugosllavisë, i cili ua njohu vllehëve statusin prej minoriteti, është ish - Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonisë. Ka shumë gjasë që ky hap të jetë marrë nga politika maqedonase për ta zbehur psh. satusin e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, por megjithatë ky hap duhet të vlerësohet për pozitiv, sepse vetë vllehët kanë tani mundësi që për vete ta krijojnë një lloj identiteti dhe publikisht të shprehen për vllehë. Duket se elita politike e shtetit të ri të Maqedonisë është plotësisht e vetëdijshme se në Maqedoni ka shumë shqiptarë dhe se këta do të shtohen përherë; kjo elitë e di se Maqedonia kufizohet me dy vende të shqiptarëve: me Shqipërinë dhe me Kosovën dhe druan se shtetit të Maqedonisë rreziku i imagjinuar nga ata do ti kanoset në të ardhmen pikërisht nga këto dy vende e jo më nga Bullgaria dhe Greqia. Ndoshta Maqedonia zyrtare, kur i njohu minoritetet, sidomos minoritetin e aromunëve, do të ketë shpresuar se në Maqedoni do të dalin më pak shqiptarë, sepse do të ketë njerëz që do të deklarohen për vllehë, përkatësish aromunë. Qëllimi i tyre primar mund të ketë qenë që mundësisht të zvogëlohet numri i shqiptarëve, por edhe të nxirren disa personalitete, prejardhja etnike aromune e të cilëve do të mund të dëshmohej edhe historikisht. Kështu, ka gjasë që jo pak njerëz që kanë luajtur role kyçe në historinë e në shtetin e Maqedonisë të cilësohen për nga prejardhja jomaqedonë.
K. M. Gauss e përmend rastin e njohur të Lekës së Madh, i cili, kur ndodhte të fjalosej me tëmën, gjeneralët e tij nuk e kuptonin se në çgjuhë flisnin mes veti, sepse gjuha që e flisnin Leka dhe e ëma sishte ndonjë dialekt i greqishtes. Rreth kësaj enigme janë deklaruar dijetarë të huaj dhe sidomos dijetarë ballkanikë. Po ti pyesësh shqiptarët, të përgjigjen pa u menduar fare se ajo gjuhë ishte ilirishtja-shqipja, po ti pyesish grekët, edhe ata prapë thonë se ajo ishte një dialekt i greqishtes, të cilin se paska kuptuar askush; po ti pyesish vllehët, gjithsesi edhe këta thonë se ajo gjuhë na paska qenë vllahishtja. Sado që për zgjidhjen e kësaj enigme nuk ka ndonjë çelës magjik, shumica e dijetarëve (sidomos të huaj) janë të pajtimit se ajo gjuhë na paska qenë vllahishtja! Këtë rast e përmenda qëllimisht, sepse dihet fort mirë që popujt e vegjël kanë komplekse dhe ilaçin kundër tyre e gjejnë duke përvetësuar personalitete të mëdha botërore apo sish rajonale. Ky kompleks dëshmohet shpesh edhe tek ne shqiptarët dhe sidomos vërehet tek ata publicistë që dinë fare pak se çështë gjenealogjia apo historiografia; publicistë a shkencëtarë që janë formuar nëpër oda të mëhallës. Të tillët gjenerojnë vetëm emocione dhe mllef të madh ndaj grupit tjetër etnik pa kurrfarë nevoje. I njëjti vlerësim vlen edhe për ata vllehë, të cilët veprojnë apo mendojnë kështu.
Nuk më duket punë që do të ketë ndonjë mbështetje, nëse në çështjen e gjuhës që do të ketë folur Leka i Madh me tëmën ngatërrohen edhe vllehët. Pararendësit e rumunëve, përkatësisht të vllehëve (edhe në qofshin ata një përzierje e thrakasve dhe e dardanëve të romanizuar), atë kohë as që ishin romanizuar. Procesi i romanizimit të dakasve, thrakasve dhe i dardanëve nis më vonë. Nëse në dritën e kësaj rrethane për vllehët thuhet se janë pjesë e trungut të rumunëve, të cilët u shfaqën në jugun e Ballkanit në shek. 10, do të ishte budallëk të flitet për një gjuhë të vllehëve në kohën e Lekës së Madh.
Studiuesi Thede Kahl pohon në një punim që do ta trajtojmë më poshtë, se edhe vetë ish - presidenti i Maqedonisë, Kiro Gligorov, është me prejardhje vllahe. Kështu ndodhi edhe me prejardhjen e Nënës Terezë. Me këtë rast është menduar se ndoshta do të ngrihet edhe më vetëdija nacionale e aromunëve dhe se do të krijohet kështu një grup i tretë etnik, i cili më vonë ndoshta do ta drejtojë aparatin shtetëror bashkë me maqedonët, e jo siç drejtohet tani, realishtvetëm nga maqedonët e shqiptarët. Ka mundësi që për më vonë të jetë paraparë që në Maqedoni të ketë dy grupe etnike të barabarta, përkatësisht shqiptarë e aromunë, për të cilët do të mund të nxirren ligje përkitazi me të drejtat e pakicave kombëtare. Sa për ilustrim po sjellim një shembull: nëse shqiptarët kërkojnë mbishkrime shqipe nëpër qytete në Maqedoni, atëherë arësyeja që kjo e drejtë të refuzohet do të ishte se edhe vllehët po e kërkojnë të njëjtën gjë. Kësisoji Maqedonia do të bëhej e atij grupi maqedonësh, i cili Maqedoninë e ndien për shtet të vetin, ndërsa minoritetet e tjera etnike do të kenë të drejtat e pakicave nacionale dhe do të jenë qytetarë të rendit të dytë apo të tretë. Është ndoshta edhe ndonjë ide e fshehtë e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare që njëherë e përgjithmonë të krijohet e të konsolidohet grupi etnik i aromunëve përbrenda një shteti siç është Maqedonia, ku ai do të mund të zhvillonte veprimtari të lirë kulturore e politike. Kësisoji në Maqedoni do të tuboheshin vllehët nga të gjitha anët e Ballkanit dhe do ta ndienin atë si gjysmëatdhe të vetin  ashtu sikurse që gjatë mesjetës një hapësirë e madhe territoriale e Greqisë njihej me termin Megalovllahia Vllahia e Madhe, apo që Maqedonia të jetë më vonë një Voskopojë e ardhshme. Kjo aq më shumë pse ajo nuk ka ende themele të forta prej shteti që do të mund të mbijetonte. Mos vallë mendohet që Maqedonia të jetë një Vllahi e mëvonshme? Sa kohë që nëpër mjete të informimit - sidomos në sosh europerëndimore e të Europës Juglindore - thuhet se Maqedonia u jep të drejta të plota edhe vllehëve, e lëre më shqiptarëve; sa kohë që shqiptarët në Maqedoni trajtohen njëlloj si edhe një grusht aromunësh, duket se kjo nuk është larg mendësh. Po e përsëris edhe një herë se nuk kam asgjë kundër ndonjë grupi etnik, e pra as kundër vllehëve - kudo që të jetojnë: në Maqedoni apo në Shqipëri. Nuk duhet që çështja vllahe në Ballkan të anashkalohet edhe më tej, por duhet që vetë institucionet shtetërore të përkujdesen dhe ti përkrahin, në mënyrë që këta të mos e humbin identitetin e tyre. Duhet që institucionet shkencore, jo individë, por ekipe punëtorësh shkencorë të bëjnë kërkime të mirëfillta për çështjen vllahe apo aromune dhe të qesin në dritë kulturën dhe historinë e tyre. Të gjitha grupet etnike që jetojnë në Shqipëri e në Kosovë duhet të përkrahen dhe tu jepen të gjitha të drejtat konform standardeve ndërkombëtare dhe shtetet gjegjëse duhet të financojnë ngritjen kulturore e arsimore të tyre. Kjo duhet të jetë në nivel shtetëror, institucional e jo nga ndonjë shoqatë. Po kjo vlen edhe për Kosovën, kur është fjala për romët e ashkalinjtë. Sa më tolerantë të jemi, aq më shumë do ta dëshmojmë pjekurinë tonë politike e shtetformuese. Shpirtngurtësia apo jotoleranca të bën të verbër. Fundja, ne kosovarët e kemi përjetuar shkeljen e të gjitha të drejtave tona nga një grup tjetër etnik. Nuk duhet që ne të jemi ata që tjetërkujt ia bëjmë ato padrejtësi që na i bënë të tjerët neve.
Në këtë mes nuk bën të lihen anash as hebrenjtë që jetonin apo ende jetojnë në trojet shqiptare, sado që këta e kanë shtetin e vet që i mbron, ndërsa vllehët janë në mëshirën e shteteve të ndryshme ballkanike dhe është parë mirë deri më tani sa demokrate qenë shtetet ballkanike në relacion me pakicat etnike. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për individë apo grupe etnike që haptazi deklarohen se nuk janë shqiptarë, siç është rasti me romët, serbët, malazeztë apo maqedonët që jetojnë në Shqipëri e në Kosovë. Nuk duhet të lejojmë që ti shkelim të drejtat e individit apo të kolektivit - sidomos për shkaqe të përkatësisë etnike apo fetare. 

Problemi etnik i personaliteteve tona të njohura

Është tashmë e njohur se ka personalitete të kulturës e të politikës shqiptare, të cilëve nuk mund tu mohohet prejardhja vllahe. Kështu psh. Z. Mirdita, (khs. punimin e tij në librin Krishtenizmi ndër Shqiptarë, f. 351), thotë se Fan Stilian Noli ishte me prejardhje vllahe; të tjerë kujtojnë se edhe Faik Konica na paska qenë me origjinë vllahe, ndërsa për Aleksandër Moisiun është thënë se paska qëne me prejardhje hebreje. (khs. për këtë: Albanien zwischen Kreuz und Halbmond, 19 98, f. 312). Kjo e thënë e fundit ilustrohet me argumentin se nazistët nuk e linin Moisiun të qetë, kinse për shkak se dyshohej se ishte hebrej. Duket se për ti ikur kësaj përndjekjeje Moisiu e kërkonte shtetësinë shqiptare. Mirëpo, kushtet për shtetësi që ia parashtronte këtij artisti botëror Ahmet Zogu nuk ishin edhe aq të mira për të. Artisti A. Moisiu vdiq më 1935, në kohën kur naziztët nuk kishin hyrë ende në detaje të dokumenteve për gjenealogjinë e tij. Ka pasur edhe të tillë që kanë thënë se Aleksandër Moisiu paska qenë vllah. Sipas të gjitha gjasave, Moisiu ka qenë megjithatë me prejardhje hebreje. As përkatësia etnike e Millosh Gjergj Nikollës  Migjenit nuk është ende e sqaruar nga historianët e letërsisë apo historianët e mirëfilltë, sado që mund të thuhet se Migjeni ishte etnikisht malazez. Askush nuk guxon tia mohojë vlerën letrare dhe artistike: as Migjenit, as Nolit, as Konicës apo Moisiut por, megjithatë, e vërteta duhet të dalë në pah. Sipas studiuesit gjerman - njohës i mirë i çështjes vllahe në Ballkan, Thede Kahl (punimi i tij do të botohet se shpejti në gjuhën gjermane në Vjenë në një libër të përgatitur nga Izer Maksuti, Thede Kahl dhe Albert Ramaj për shqiptarët në Maqedoni me titull: Mazedonien und die Albaner. Fakten und Analysen) - edhe familja Frashëri e vëllezërve Naim, Sami e Abdyl ishte me prejardhje vllahe. I këtij mendimi është edhe studiuesi i njohur Karl Kaser, i cili (sh.veprën e tij Hirten, Kämpfer, Stammeshelden, fq. 96, shënimi nr. 42) thotë se fshati Frashër, përkatësisht frashëriotët ishin vllehë. Me vllehët është marrë shumë studiuesi gjerman Gustav Weigand, veprat e të cilit janë si të thuash një abetare për çështjen vllahe në Ballkan.
Sipas disa kërkimeve (pyetjeve) që i bëra privatisht, thuhet se edhe vetë Aurel Plasari ka deklaruar se është me prejardhje vllahe; supozohet po ashtu se edhe Aleks Buda, Emil Lafe, Fatos Nano, Abdi Baleta etj. kanë prejardhje vllahe. Nëse është pra Aleksandër Moisiu me prejardhje hebreje, atëherë do të dilte se edhe presidenti i Shqipërisë Alfred Moisiu është po ashtu me të njëjtën prejardhje, sepse ai ka pohuar radhazi se është i familjes së Aleksandër Moisiut; dihet po ashtu se heroi i popullit Sezai Surroi nga Prizreni deklarohej për turk dhe se prej kësaj familjeje është edhe publicisti i njohur Veton Surroi. Pra, Veton Surroi është i së njëjtës familje sikur Sezai Surroi e Vetoni e ndien veten shqiptar, kurse kushëriri i tij e ndiente veten turk. Për këtë do të flasim më vonë më gjërësisht. Pastaj dihet se shkrimtari Sterjo Spasse është maqedon  djali i tij quhet Ilinden. Nuk po radhis këtu më shumë emra, sepse druaj se dikush do të shtronte pyetjen, a mbeti kund ndonjë personalitet me origjinë shqiptare, nëse gjithë këta njerëz nuk na qenkan shqiptarë. Me këtë që u tha më lart nuk desha e as nuk dua të fyej apo përbuz identitetin e asnjërit; përkundrazi, kjo duhet të jetë një pasuri etnike në Shqipëri apo në Kosovë e gjetiu. Ka disa personalitete që jetojnë në Shqipëri apo Maqedoni, Kosovë e gjetiu për të cilët ndoshta mendohet se janë shqiptarë, por në fakt janë me prejardhje vllahe apo aromune, turke apo diçka tjetër. Por dihet se këta persona, që më lart i morëm shembull, e kanë ndier dhe e ndiejnë veten shqiptarë dhe është e drejta e tyre absolute që të ndihen të tillë; këtë kurrkush as nuk guxon tua mohojë. Për këtë gjë kemi një rast specifik dhe tejet interesant - Branisllav Nushiqi, që më heret quhej Alkibiad Nusha dhe e ndërroi emrin në Branisllav, ndërsa mbiemrin në Nushiq. I ati ishte shqiptar, ndërsa e ëma vllahe. Që të dy ishin nga Maqedonia. Mirëpo, Nushiqi kurrë nuk e ka ndier veten as shqiptar e as vllah, bile e kundërta; ai me veprat e veta ka vepruar kundër shqiptarëve, sepse e ka ndier veten për serb të vërtetë. Nga ana tjetër, secili që mendon se vëllezërit Frashëri, Migjeni,Noli e Konica nuk e kanë ndier veten shqiptarë, e ka shumë gabim. Po tu thuhej për të gjallë se nuk ishin shqiptarë përkah linja e gjakut, sigurisht që ata do ta ndienin veten të fyer. Ata kanë jetuar vepruar si shqiptarë. Kjo ndodh në tërë botën, jo vetëm tek ne dhe është gati normale. A nuk është tejet e mirë dhe pozitive, kur një njeri siç ishte Migjeni, u mishërua në popullin tonë, sado që nuk ishte me prejardhje shqiptare. Ai e kuptoi shpirtin e popullit shqiptar më mirë se shumë shqiptarë të tjerë. Duhet ti jemi mirënjohës atij që shpirtin e vet ia fali popullit shqiptar dhe që ndihej shqiptar. Kjo më gëzon përtej mase, kur një joshqiptar e kuptonte atëherë popullin tim më mirë se një shqiptar, kurse në të njëtën kohë kemi sish që e thonë me mburrje se janë shqiptarë dhe e shkatërrojnë shpirtin e popullit të vet. Çfarë ironie është kjo, aq sa nuk mund të besohet. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për vëllezërit Frashëri, për Nolin dhe për të gjithë ata për të cilët mendohet se, përkah linja e gjakut, rrjedhin nga grupe të tjera etnike. Përfundimisht mund të themi se rastet që cekëm më lart, edhe pse janë ndoshta me prejardhje vllahe apo hebreje, të gjithë janë vllehë shqiptarë, sepse dihet se sa breza më parë ishin vllehë, sidomos kur është fjala për vëllezërit Frashëri, Nolin, Konicën etj. (nëse ndonjëherë na paskan qenë vllehë).
Mund të thuhet se çështja e historisë së vllehëve në Ballkan është në përgjithësi aqë e koklavitur, sa që edhe sot është shumë e vështirë të saktësohet me argumente të qëndrueshme shkencore. E njëjta gjë ngjan të jetë edhe me mbiemrat familjarë në Ballkan. Është e vështirë të studiohet kjo fushë dhe është çështje e ngatërruar, nëse dikush mendon se në Ballkan mund të përcaktohet përkatësia etnike e ndokujt përmes mbiemrit. Po u veprua kështu, do të dilte se gjysma e shqiptarëve do të ishin turq apo arabë, një pjesë tjetër do ishin grekë, italianë e edhe sllavë. Pra nuk bën të bazohemi vetëm në aspektin gjuhësore të mbiemrave dhe në bazë të tyre të gjykohet edhe përkatësia etnike e bartësve të mbiemrave të tillë  ashtu siç bëri Plasari përkitazi me prejardhjen etnike të faljes së Bojaxhinjëve. Por edhe Plasari e di se mbiemri Bojaxhiu nuk është gjuhësisht emër vllah.
Kam përshtypjen se ata njerëz që janë me prejardhje vllahe nganjëherë kanë dëshirë që me apo pa qëllim të çojnë pluhur në atë shtet ku jetojnë; kjo mund të jetë edhe si reaksion ndaj shtetit gjegjës, i cili nuk ua përmbush të drejtat nacionale që do të duhej të kishin. Elementë të tillë synojnë pastaj drejtpërdrejt apo tërthorazi të jenë shkaktarë të ndonjë trazire kulturore, historikeose politike. Nuk bën të harrohet se kemi në mesin tonë sish që ishin apo janë vllehë, por që japin kontribut të pazëvendësueshëm për ngritjen e kulturës shqiptare. Në këtë mes bie patjetër edhe Aurel Plasari (nëse është vllah), i cili me publikimet e veta është në nivel shumë më të lartë se disa hulumtues shkencorë në Shqipëri apo në Kosovë. Le ti përmendim në këtë mes shkrimet e tij Vija e Teodosit rishfaqet (teori që e përfaqësonte Konstandin Jirecek e madje edhe Milan uflay) apo Kitsch Bogdanica, Orienti apo hija nga Oksidenti?... shkrime që i bëjnë nder kulturës shqiptare.
Po ia lejoj vetes të dal pak qëllimisht edhe prej kësaj teme. Më 1993 i nderuari dhe i respektuari ilirolog Dr. Aleksander Stipcevic deklaroi në një intervistë në Zagreb se Imzot Pjetër Bogdani dhe Atë Shtjefën Gjeçovi qenkan me kombësi kroate, por që këta e kanë ndier veten për shqiptarë. Ky shkrim befasoi shumë njerëz. Në atë kohë, sa di unë, nuk reagoi askush, përveç meje. Këtë e bëra përmes një shkrimi, të cilin e botova në revistën atëherë fare pak të njohur fetare-kulturore Urtia, viti IV, 1/1993 fq. 22. Në atë kohë për mua ishte tejet e vështirë të reagoja ndaj profesorit Stipcevic. Megjithatë i thashë, se për këtë problem do të reagoj, edhe përkundër miqësisë që na lidh. Gati pas 10 vitesh, në një bisedë të lirë në Zagreb, më tha se kishte gabuar me deklaratën e dhënë përkitazi me Bogdanin e me Gjeçovin, sepse këtë e kishte bërë i nxitur nga një shkencëtar kroat nga Kosova që jetonte në Gjermani (Lazar Dodic). Ai paska pas thënë se gjoja paska dokumente për këtë tezë. Duhet pasur parasysh se këto gjëra ndodhin më shumë për tu instrumentalizuar apo politizuar diçka që nuk ka të bëjë me realitetin. Ishte një prapavijë diplomatiko-politike; atë kohë ishte në pyetje se kush do të shkonte si ambasador i Kroacisë në Shqipëri dhe gjithësesi njohja e komunitetit shqiptar si pakicë në Kroaci. Të kemi parasysh se çdo reagim në një kohë të caktuar ka një prapavijë politike që më vonë do të dalë në shesh dhe shkrimi i Aurel Plasarit ështe i tillë, pikërisht para lumturimit të Nënë Terezës.

Nënë Tereza dhe Bojaxhinjtë në shënjestër të shtrembërimeve

Me vëmendje e kam lexuar disa herë shkrimin e Aurel Plasarit Bojaxhitë e Nënë Terezës në gazetën "Shekulli", 29.09.2003 dhe Bota Shqiptare nr. 90, gusht 2003.
Më erdhi mirë kur e pashë këtë shkrim. Nuk desha të reagoj shpejt e shpejt. Mendova shumë, shumë kohë dhe pastaj ia hyra punës për ta përgatitur këtë shkrim. Shumë gjëra mu desht ti shfletoja edhe një herë për të analizuar rishtas shumë tema që deri më tani nuk më kishin shkuar ndërmend, p.sh se dikujt mund ti shkojë mendja që Gonxhe Bojaxhiu nuk na ishte shqiptare, por vllahe. Po has shpesh reagime për këtë shkrim të Plasarit, por asnjëri nuk po ma mbush mendjen, sepse aty nuk po gjej fakte, veçse ofendime me mllef të pakulturuar ndaj Plasarit dhe atyre që mendojnë si ai. Ky është gabim tejet i madh. Moikom Zeqo botoi një shkrim me titull: Shqipëria dhe Nënë Tereza (Shekulli 07/10/2003) që ka të bëjë drejtpërdrejt me shkrimin e A. Plasarit. Ky ishte shkrim shumë në nivel dhe ma mbushi mendjen e më nxiti që edhe unë ti përvjeli llërët për të bërë të njëjtën gjë në një prizëm krejt tjetër, por që do ta plotësonte shkrimin e M. Zeqos.
Po e theksoj edhe një herë se ndaj Plasarit si shkencëtar kam respekt jashtëzakonisht të madh dhe jo vetëm që edhe më tej do tia lexoj shkrimet, por i porosis edhe të tjerët që edhe ata ta lexojnë përherë.

Pagëzimi i Gonxhe Bojaxhiut si fëmijë  pagëzuesi don Zef Ramaj

Dëshiroj të mbështetem vetëm në disa pasuse të shkrimit të tij mbi Bojaxhinjtë. Plasari thotë se: Nuk ka ndonjë dëshmi që të dëftojë se ku Gonxhe Bojaxhiu është pagëzuar, por është e besueshme, që ajo të jetë pagëzuar në kishën e lagjes ku u lind: në kishën e vllehëve Sa i përket punës së vllehëve dhe përkatësisë fetare apo konfesionale të tyre këtu duhet theksuar një gjë. Vllehët si të tillë, në aspektin fetar, i përkasin konfesionit të krishterë ortodoks, por ka edhe vllehë që i përkasin besimit mysliman. Pra, qëllimi i Plasarit është që të dalë në pah se Nëna Terezë në krye të herës na paska pas qenë pagëzuar si ortodokse e jo si katolike. Sipas këtij shkrimi të Plasarit, kjo punë shihet gjithsesi shumë qartë, sidomos kur ky thekson se Gonxhe Bojaxhiu duhet të jetë pagëzuar në kishën e vllehëve. Për ata që nuk e dinë, këtu po sqaroj se nuk ka kishë vllehe që të jetë e ritit katolik. Pra, ka vetëm kishë vllehe të ritit ortodoks. Sa kohë që do ta kemi të qartë këtë rrethanë, do ta kuptonim krejt mirë problemin e shkrimit të Plasarit. Po të argumentohej se Nëna Terëzë na paska qenë e pagëzuar qysh si fëmijë në kishën e vllehëve, atëherë do të dilte se ajo përnjëmend kishte diçka të përbashkët me vllehët. Pra, qëllimi i Plasarit ishte që ta anashkalonte këtë të vërtetë dhe ta dëshmonte se Nëna Terezë që nga lindja e saj nuk i paska takuar komunitetit katolik. Dhe, pikërisht ky paravendim i gabuar i Plasarit, do ti ndihmonte më pastaj që të manipulojë me të dhënat historike. Pra, duke kujtuar se askush nuk po mundka të argumentojë se Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ishte pagëzuar në kishën katolike, ai do të ketë pritur që të krijohej njëfarë rrëmuje midis shkencëtarëve. Sipas mendimit tim, ai e dinte se në kohën e Luftës II Botërore, pikërisht me rastin e bombardimit të Shkupit më 6 prill 1941, një bombë kishte rënë mbi ndërtesën e Ipeshkëvisë dhe se me atë rast flaka e kishte marrë tërë arkivin dhe bibliotekën, sidomos materialet më të vlefshme për historinë e Kishës Katolike në Maqedoni dhe në Kosovë e veçmas ato të famullisë së Shkupit. Tragjedia e dytë që i ndodhi Shkupit ishte tërmeti i vitit 1963. Me këtë rast humbën jetën shumë njerëz, u rrënuan shumë objekte dhe të gjitha objektet e Kishave katolike u rrafshuan përtokë. Ndoshta edhe mbi bazën e kësaj ndodhie Plasari do të ketë menduar se nuk do të ekzistonte më ndonjë dokument i tillë, përmes të cilit të dëshmohej pagëzimi i Gonxhe Bojaxhiut në kishën katolike. 
Mirëpo e vërteta qëndron ndryshe. Po fillojmë që nga e para.
Shpresoj se edhe z. Plasari e di se në Kishën katolike, pasi që një person të jetë pagëzuar, shënohet në amzat e të pagëzuarve. Në këto amza shënohen emri, mbiemri, datëlindja, vendlindja, të dhënat për prindërit, pagëzuesi dhe nuni apo kumbara, dhe nga kjo amzë lëshohet një dokument, në të cilin shënohen të gjitha të dhënat mbi të pagëzuarin dhe ai dokument quhet Dëshmia e Pagëzimit, ekstrakti apo dokumenti i pagëzimit. Pra, Plasari thotë se nuk ka dëshmi të pagëzimit, nuk e di se nga? Për fat të mirë ka njerëz që këtë dokument e kanë parë me sy të tyre dhe e posedojnë privatisht; njëri nga ata është don Gjergj Gjergji-Gashi. Don Gjergj Gjergji-Gashi posedon një kopje të dëshmisë së pagëzimit të Nënës Terezë që ka bërë nga amzat e të pagëzuarëve. Po ashtu një kopje gjendet në kuvendin e Loretos dhe një e tretë në shtëpinë-qendër të motrave të Nënës Terezë në Kalkutë, siç na dëshmoi don Gjergj Gashi. Siç dihet, ky ishte shumë i afërt me Nënën Terezë dhe kjo e fundit u këshillua me të për shumë gjëra. Pagëzues i fëmijës Gonxhe Bojaxhiu është prifti katolik nga Stublla e Epërme, don Zef Ramaj apo, siç e gjejmë nganjëherë nëpër disa shkrime në gjuhë të huaja, don Giuseppe Ramaj ( i cili është kushëriri im). Në kohën e lindjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut don Zef Ramaj ishte famullitar në Shkup. Për don Zefin mund të lexohet në librin Takimet e dom Mikelit II, fq. 11-16. Material për të mund të gjendet edhe në www.stublla.com, sidomos për kohën e studimeve të tij në Innsbruck të Austrisë dhe për veprimtarinë e tij në famullinë e Zemrës së Krishtit dhe si mësues në Shkup. Kam edhe dokumente (origjinalet e të cilave ruhen në Arkivin Shtetëror të Austrisë HHSt Archiv në Vjenë), që dëshmojnë se don Zef Ramaj ishte aktiv me rastin e shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. 
Ka edhe shumë relacione që ai ia dërgonte Monarkisë Austro-Hungareze përkitazi me vrasjet dhe keqtrajtimet që u bëheshin shqiptarëve në Maqedoni e në Kosovë në fillim të këtij shekulli. Dëshmi tjetër se Nëna Terezë është pagëzuar nga don Zef Ramaj janë edhe shkrimet dhe ligjëratat e don Lush Gjergjit MISIONARE PËR DASHURI  NËNA TEREZE /1910  1997 që mund të lexohen edhe në www.stublla.com. Me rëndësi është në këtë mes të theksohet se don Zef Ramaj ishte mik shtëpie i familjes së Bojaxhinjve, gjë që e dëshmon edhe i vëllai i Nënës Terezë (khs. L. Gjergji, Nëna jonë Tereze, fq. 13). Në Arkivin Shtetëror të Vjenës kam gjetur shumë dokumenta që kanë të bëjnë edhe me familjen Bojaxhiu. Kështu psh. e kam në dorë manuskriptin e Arkivit Shtetëror të Vjenës (Schulaktion in Albanien, Referat II) ku janë të përmbledhura vetëm pak dokumente mbi shkollat shqipe në Shqipëri (këtu përfshihen edhe shkollat në Shkup e në Kosovë). Në këtë manuskript është edhe një Relacion i don Zef Ramajt i datës 26 shkurt 1914 nr. 19/P. Këtu shihet shumë qartë se don Zef Ramaj i rekomandonte Konsullatës austro-hungareze në Shkup që në Janjevë për mësues në shkollën e kishës katolike të atjeshme të dërgonin mësuesin Filip Bojaxhiu, sepse ekzistonte rreziku që zyrtarët serbë ta mbyllnin atë shkollë.
Don Zefi vdiq në rrethana të jashtëzakonshmedhe mistike më 1914. Sipas disa dëshmive, don Zef Ramaj nuk vdiq natyrshëm. Ai nuk lëngonte nga ndonjë sëmundje. Ishte me shëndet të mirë. Por ai kishte një konflikt të vështirë me qeverinë e athershme serbe, e cila synonte shpartallimin e famullisë katolike në Shkup. Këtë mendonte ta arrinte me hapjen, mes për mes oborrit të Kishës Katolike, të një rruge  synim ky që kundërshtohej këmbëngultazi nga don Zefi. Qëllimi i qeverisë serbe nuk ishte që ta ndërtonte rrugën pikërisht përmjedis oborrit të kishës, por që të shkatërronte diçka që është katolike në Shkup. Prandaj, pasi don Zefi e refuzoi kategorikisht këtë punë, pas një kohe të shkurtër vdes edhe pse me shëndet ishte mirë. 
Rrethana që don Zefi vdiq më 1914 i shërbeu z. Plasari si mbështetje për t sqaruar pyetjen, se si Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ishte pagëzuar pas vdekjes së të jatit, Kolë Bojaxhiut, i cili paska vdekur më 1919. Gonxhe Bojaxhiu u lind më 1910; don Zef Ramaj vdiq më 1914, ndërsa Kolë Bojaxhiu më 1919. Plasari thotë se Gonxhja është pagëzuar pas vdekjes së Kolës. Kush di të ma shpjegojë se si është e mundur kjo punë. Sipas dokumenteve që posedojmë, logjika e shëndoshë na thotë se Gonxhja është pagëzuar në Kishën Katolike të Shkupit menjëherë pas lindjes, pra një ditë pas lindjes; nuk e di se mbi çfarë logjike i mbështet Plasari të dhënat e tij. Pagëzimit të Gonxhes do ti kthehemi edhe një herë më poshtë.
Bojaxhinjtë e Prizrenit ishin katolikë me babë e babëgjysh, deri aty kemi arritur ta gjurmojmë këtë punë. Por, nëse ka nevojë dhe nëse këto nuk janë dëshmi të mjaftueshme për Plasarin, për hir të së vërtetës do të vazhdojmë edhe më tej. Gjyshin dhe babanë e Kolë Bojaxhiut i hasim në Prizren në kompanitë kishtare. Këtu pra e kemi dëshminë e parë, se nëse gjyshi i Kolës dhe babai i tij ishin katolikë, atëherë mund të përfundojmë se Kola, jo vetëm që ishte katolik, por edhe i pagëzuar në Prizren, i rritur e i formuar dhe i frymëzuar nga kultura e Kishës Katolike. Si i tillë, pra si katolik shqipta, ka mundur të martohej me Dranen dhe në një familje të tillë katolike shqiptare është lindur edhe Gonxhja me 26, e jo më 27 gusht 1910. Ka datime të ndryshme edhe përsa i përket vitit të vdekjes së të jatittë Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, Kolës. Kolë Bojaxhiu ka vdekur më 1919 e jo më 1918, gjykuar mbi bazën e mbishkrimit në një pllakë që iu ngrit me rastin e vizitës që Nëna Terezë i bëri varrit të tet në varrezat e përbashkëta në Butel të Shkupit.
Po i kthehem prapë pagëzimit të Nënës Terezë. Për ta kuptuar më mirë këtë, duhet të sqarohen disa gjëra. Qysh prej fillimit të shekullit XIX në Kishën Katolike fëmijët pagëzohen menjëherë pas lindjes së tyre, përkatësisht në interval kohe prej një jave. Kjo mund të shihet edhe në amzat e të gjitha famullive katolike të Kosovës. Së këndejmi mund të pohohet me plotë të drejtë se Gonxhja ishte pagëzuar menjëherë pas lindjes. Para vetes i kam dy biografi të autorizuara të Nënës Terezë: Kathryn Spink: Mutter Tereza: Ein Leben für die Barmherzigkeit dhe Navin Chawla: Mutter Teresa die Autorisierte Biographie. Në të dyjat shkruhet se Nëna Terezë është pagëzuar menjëherë, një ditë pas lindjes së saj. Nëna Terezë vetë e ka dëshmuar se ajo është pagëzuar me 27 gusht të vitit 1910, kur i ati i saj ishte ende gjallë, shih Spink fq. 21, ashtu dhe Chawla fq. 30. Po ashtu edhe Eugen Vogt shkruan se pagëzimi i saj ishte më 27 gusht, një ditë pas lindjes së saj (Eugen Vogt, Mutter Teresa. Lebensbild, geistliche Texte 1990, fq. 11). Këtu ka mbase nevojë edhe për sqarimin se në Kishën Katolike ekziston kalendari kishtar dhe në secilën ditë e datë janë të shënuar emrat e gjithë shenjtoreve dhe shenjtorëve që kremtohen. Pra, në familjet katolike ishte traditë që emri i fëmijës të jetë në kalendarin kishtar, në mënyrë që fëmija ta ketë pajtorin e vet, përkatësisht shenjtoren apo shenjtorin e vet. Ka edhe shumë katolikë që përveç ditëlindjes e festojnë edhe ditën e emrit, pra ditën e shenjtores apo shenjtorit. Sipas enciklikave të Selisë Shenjtë që i dedikoheshin popullit shqiptar, si psh. enciklikat: Inter Omnigenas e vitit 1744, apo Quod Provinciale Concilium e vitit 1754 apo edhe dokumenti që për studiues tanë nuk është shumë i njohur Decretum que reprobantur nonnullae praxes christianorum occultorum muhamethanum sectam simultantium i vitit 1774 preferohet që fëmijëve të krishterë tu vihen emra të krishterë. Kjo gati më së shumti ka të bëjë me territorin e sotëm të Kosovës dhe të Maqedonisë. Shtrohet pyetja: çfarë ka të bëjë kjo me Gonxhe Bojaxhiun e lindur më 26 gusht 1910 dhe e pagëzuar më 27 gusht të atij viti nga famullitari i Shkupit don Zef Ramaj. Shpesh na bie ta lexojmë edheemrin e pagëzimit, Agnez apo Anjeze të Nënës Terezë. Kjo ka ndodhur duke qenë se në kalendarin kishëtar nuk kishte atëherë ndonjë shenjtore me emrin Gonxhe. Dhe emri i pagëzimit i Gonxhes sipas datës kur u pagëzua ajo, pra një ditë pas lindjes, është emri i Shën Anjezës. Kjo tregon se familja e Gonxhe Anjeze Bojaxhiut e njihte dhe e respektonte prej kohësh traditën e Kishës Katolike. 
Në libërthin me të gjitha fjalimet, lutjet, meshët, këngët etj. që janë mbajtur në Vatikan me rastin e lumturimit të Nënës Terezë në Romë me 19. 10. 2003 është një biografi e shkurtër, në të cilën për Nënën Terezë është shënuar se ... Lindi më 26 gusht 1910 në Shkup (...) U pagëzua me emrin Gonxhe Anjeze, mori kungimin e parënë moshën pesë vjeç e gjysmë, ndërsa u krezmua në nëntor të vitit 1916. Në Kishën Katolike kungimi i parë dhe krezmimi nuk mund të merret, nëse akëcili nuk është i pagëzuar. Edhe kjo rrethanë nga praktika e Kishës dëshmon se Gonxhja ishte e pagëzuar në Kishën Katolike para vdekjes së tet (për kungimin dhe krezmimin sh.: Beatificazione di Madre Teresa di Calcutta piazza San Pietro, 19 ottobre 2003, versioni shqip, fq., 28). Tani e pyes z. Plasari, jo për ditën e pagëzimit, që ishte ditën e dytë pas lindjes, por ku ka element vllah në familjen Bojaxhiu?

Familja Bojaxhiu ende e pastudiuar rrënjësisht deri më tani

Po dalim tek lagjia në Shkup ku ka jetuar Nëna Terezë. Unë vetë kam jetuar dhe kam vijuar shkollën e mesme të Kishës Katolike në Shkup dhe i kam shëtitur shpesh ato vende ku ndodhej Katedralja Katolike, ku u lind dhe ku u rrit Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, pra edhe atë vend ku ishte shtëpia e Bojaxhinjve. Shtëpia e Kolë Bojaxhiut ishte shumë afër Katedralës Katolike në Shkup. Lagjia ku jetoi Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ishte në afërsi të Kishës Katolike të Shkupit e jo të kishës vllahe, siç pretendon z. Plasari. Shumica e familjeve katolike të asaj kohe ishin me banim jo larg kishës së tyre (katolike). Edhe vetë i ndjeri Lorenc Antoni dëshmon për veten dhe për Gonxhe Bojaxhiun se të gjithë ne jemi rritur në oborrin e kishës (L. Gjergji, Nëna jonë Tereze, fq. 20). Dhe dihet me saktësi se për cilën kishë e ka fjalën Lorenc Antoni, pra për Kishën Katolike të qytetit të Shkupit. Unë e di vendin ku banonte familja Bojaxhiu. Shtëpia e tyre ka qenë afër qendrës së qytetit. Godina e Kishës Katolike, përkatësisht e katedrales dioqeziane të Shkupit, ishte në rrugën Kralja Petra afër qendrës së qytetit (shih. J. Gusic, majke odbacenih fq. 19). Si para tërmetit të vitit 1963, ashtu edhe sot Shkupi i ka dy kisha katolike, katedralja e vjetër është rrënuar nga termeti, ndërsa katedralja e re është ndërtuar në një vend tjetër ku sot gjindet. Duket se Plasari i ka ngatërruar disa detaje të urbanizmit të atëhershëm të Shkupit, përkatësisht nuk e di vendin e kryehershëm të katedrales katolike në Shkup, e cila fillimisht ka qenë afër stacionit të vjetër hekurudhor. Lagjia ku ishte shtëpia e Bojaxhinjve afër qendrës së qytetit të Shkupit ishte atëherë aq afër Katedrales ku është pagëzuar Gonxhja e vogël, saqë dy njerëz mund ta shohin kthjellët shoqi-shoqin nga këto dy vende. Unë nuk e di që ndërmjet shtëpisë së Bojaxhinjve dhe Katedrales Katolike të ketë pasur ndonjë kishë ortodokse, por po u mbështetëm në të dhënën, sipas së cilës ... shtëpia e lindjes e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, që ishte vendosur disa metra afër katedrales në qendër të Shkupit... (Lush Gjergji: Nëna e dashurisë, fq. 45), del si e pabesuesme. Apo edhe ajo e dhëna interesante që shkruan Eugen Vogt se, siç i kishte dëshmuar vëllai i Nënë Terezës, Lazri, ne kemi banuar pranë Kishës katolike shqiptare të Shkupit - Wir wohnten neben dem katholischen Gotteshaus der Albaner von Skopje (E. Vogt. Mutter Teresa, fq. 12). 
Dëshmimii Plasarit i origjinës vllahe të familjes Bojaxhiu mbi bazën e rrethanës se lagjia ku jetonte kjo familje qenka quajtur vlaka mahala është sa naive aq edhe qëllimkeqe. Se sa e pakuptimtë është ta përcaktosh përkatësinë etnike të një banori në bazë të emrit të lagjes do të shihej, midis të tjerash, nëse e sjellim ndërmend emrin Vlaska ulica të rrugës më të gjatë të qytetit të Zagrebit. Shtrohet pyetja, se a është e mundur që çdonjëri që ka banuar në atë rrugë të ketë qenë apo edhe të jetë vllah? Sigurisht se jo. E njëjta pyetje duhet shtruar edhe për familjen Bojaxhiu. A thua vallë Bojaxhinjtë shqiptarë qenkan vllehë pse paskan banuar në një rrugë që mbante emrin e vllehëve? Dihet shumë mirë se shumica e komunitetit katolik të Shkupit jetonte rreth kishës së tyre katolike e cila skishte gjë punë me vllehët. Familja Bojaxhiu ishte familje tipike shqiptare katolike që kishte ardhur nga Prizreni për të jetuar në Shkup; një familje që në gjirin e saj kishte edhe kushërinj që ishin klerikë katolikë. Nga ana tjetër, dihet shumë mirë se pjesëtarët e komunitetit vllah apo aromun janë ortodoksë e edhe myslimanë. Nuk është e mundshme pra që në territorin e sotëm të Kosovës e të Maqedonisë të ketë familje vllahe të ritit katolik. E si ndodhi kjo pikërisht me familjen Bojaxhiu dhe pikërisht para lumturimit të Nënës Terezë? Kjo mund të jetë shumë e qartë, nëse pranojmë se shkenca ka në këtë rast një prapavijë politike.

Tradita shqiptare e rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe Drania,
nëna e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut

Dëshiroj të ndalem edhe tek traditat shqiptare në rrethin e familjeve katolike në Kosovë e në Maqedoni. Sikundër dihet, e ëma e Nënës Terezë, Drane (Roza) Bernaj, ishte nga fshati Gramaçel i famullisë së Novosellës afër Gjakovës. Sipas hulumtimeve që janë bërë enkas për këtë punë del se ky fshat është tipik shqiptar dhe i përmbahet edhe sot Kanunit të Lek Dukagjinit. Banorët e këtij katundi janë shqiptarë të ritit katolik. Po ta dinte familja Bernaj e Gramaçelit se Kolë Bojaxhiu, dhëndëri i tyre i ardhshëm ishte vllah, sigurisht se nuk da të lejonin që bija e tyre Drania (Roza) të martohet për të, sepse për një familje që vinte nga kjo pjesë e Kosovës ishte e natyrshme dhe normale që bija e saj të martohej për një katolik shqiptar. Kjo nuk do të mund të ndodhte edhe për shkak të traditës që me rastin e fejesës së vajzës pyetej hollë e hollë se prej çfarë familjeje vinte dhëndëri i ardhshëm dhe sidomos i çfarë përkatësie fetare e nacionale ishte ai. Së këndejmi nuk mund të vihet në dyshim përkatësia shqiptare katolike e Kolë Bojaxhiut.

Diçka mbi vllehët dhe llatinët

Kthjellimit të çështjes së përkatësisë etnike të familjes Bjaxhiu do ti ndihmonte, kujtoj unë, edhe sqarimi i historikut të lindjes dhe kuptimit që kishte atributi llatin sidomos në Kosovë e në Maqedoni. Kështu p.sh. besimtarët myslimanë të Malësisë së Karadakut të Shkupit, na quanin neve të besimit të krishterë katolik llatinë. Ky atribut ka mbase lidhje me përdorimin nga katolikët shqiptarë të latinishtes për gjuhë të liturgjisë. Shqiptarët katolikë quhen latinë edhe në shkrimet serbe që nga shek. 12. Kjo shihet qartë në shkrimet e Stefan Nemanjës dhe sidomos në Kodin e Stefan Dushanit. Bile, edhe Brokardus (1332) i quan katolkët e qyteteve bregdetare shqiptare: Tivar, Ulqin, Drisht, Shas, Shkodër për latinë. Po ky atribut përdorej dhe përdoret edhe sot sidomos për familjet e vjetra shqiptare katolike në Prizren dhe për ato të Shkupit. Familje llatine ishte pra edhe familja Bojaxhiu. Që ta kundërargumentojmë se ky epitet nuk ka të bëjë aspak me teorinë e latinitetit të aromunëve në Ballkan, po e përmend faktin se ky epitet u përdor në trojet e sotme të Kosovës dhe të Maqedonisë përgjithësisht për komunitetin katolik. Latinë quhen, së këndejmi, edhe banorët e katundeve Letnicë, Shashar e Vërnez të Malësisë së Karadakut e të cilët janë me përkatësi etnike kroate, përkatësisht me prejardhje raguzase dhe janë të besimit katolik. Këtë e solla vetëm e vetëm për të treguar se epiteti llatin për të krishterët katolikë shqiptarë nuk bën të ngatërrohet me teorinë e latinitetit të aromunëve në Ballkan, që e bashkëthemeloi Mihail G. Boiagi, i cili e shkroi edhe gramatikën e parë aromune, të botuar më 1818 ose më 1813 (Kjo gramatikë u ribotua dhe komentua më 1988 në Freiburg). Se epiteti llatin nuk ka të bëjë aspak me latinitetin e aromunëve shihet edhe në tekstin e këngës: Kanga e popullit - në nder të Zojës Cernagore, apo edhe siç quhet kjo këngë tash NCërnagore kem nji Nanë, kushtuar Zonjës Cernagore të Letnicës. Kënga është kënduar nga katolikët shqiptarë që shtegtonin në Letnicë. Shtegtonin nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës e Maqedonisë. Kjo këngë është në të vërtetë Hymni i Zojës Cërnagore, që festohet më 15 gusht dhe është shumë e vjetër. Kënga ka gjithsej 28 strofa. Një strofë po e sjellim këtu:

Nner kaam tsaja Scc?ptarija
Prei gi?? anvet hapscem nghasin,
Trrughes tghiatun nuk e masin
Saa te ma? do tvuin siklet.

Ka dëshmi se për në Letnicë shtegtonte edhe familja e Bojaxhinjve. Me këtë po ashtu dëshiroj të them se mënyra e shtegtimit për Letnicë, siç na e prezantojnë të gjithë autorët e deritashëm mbi familjen Bojaxhiu, bëhej së bashku me familjet e tjera katolike shqiptare dhe banimi bëhej me familje katolike apo në qele të famullisë, siç e dëshmon vet Lazri, vëllai i Nënës Terezë, i cili kujton: Në Letnicë banonim tek një shtëpi apo në çele të famullisë. Aty ishte një njeri, të cilit babai im i kishte ndihmur për ta ndërtuar shtëpinë, prandaj në shenjë falenderimi, ai na jipte shtëpinë e vet për banim, për një kohë... ishte një përvojë tepër e bukur, të gjithë së bashku, tërë ditën, në lojë, shetitje, sidomos te Vrella-burimi... (Shih. Lush Gjergji, Nëna jonë Tereze, fq. 15).
Prejardhjen shqiptare të Nënës Terezë, sipas Moikom Zeqos, e tregon dhe Kostumi kombëtar shqiptar i Prizrenit, që Gonxhe Bojaxhiu e mban të veshur në një fotografi në moshën 16 vjeçare, së bashku me motrën e saj Agen. Sipas prof. dr. Afërdita Onuzi është kostum tipik i Prizrenit dhe një i tillë ndodhet edhe në fondin e Institutit të Kulturës Popullore. (Fotografia gjendet në librin: L. Gjergji, Nëna e dashurisë, faqe. 62).

Familja Bojaxhiu dhe Bernaj  hulumtime krejtësisht të reja

Në revistën Drita, viti I. nr. 6. fq. 4, në shkrimin Nëna Terezë në Prizren lexojmë: Ne nesre, sbashkut me ilakan e vet, famulitarin e Prizrenit, u nis për Prizren, si që ka dishrue dhe marë vesht Nëna Tereze. Dy gjëra duhet pasur parasysh këtu. Famullitar i Prizrenit ishte don Nikollë Mini dhe fjala që përdoretkëtu Ilakan e vet ka të bëjë me të. Ky (don Nikollë Mini) ishte i afërm i Nënës Terezë nga ana e babës. E pra pyesim, se si është e mundur që një vllah të jetë i afërm familjarisht me një prift katolik nga Prizreni, dhe pyetja tjetër ka të bëjë me aludimin e Plasarit se Nëna Terezë, përkatësisht Kolë Bojaxhiu, nuk na paska qenë pagëzuar në kishë katolike. Gonxhja, thotë Plasari, nuk qenka pagëzuar në kishë katolike qysh si fëmijë, porse ndoshta e paska pagëzuar më vonë nëna Drane (Roza).
Kundër këtyre deklarime të Plasarit dëshmojnë dokumentat e Famullisë së Prizrenit, veçmas ato të Kompanive, siç quheshin shoqatat kishtare të asaj kohe e që kanë të bëjnë me familjet Bojaxhiu dhe Bernaj. Ndihmesën më të madhe për këtë ma dhanë don Nikson Shabani, prift katolik në Prizren dhe Pjetër Përgjoka nga Prizreni. Të dhënat që po i sjellim më poshtë janë marrë nga dokumenta origjinale për familjen Bojaxhiu që gjenden tek Pjetër Përgjoka. Kolë Bojaxhiu u lind më 1875 në Prizren. Moshën rinore e kaloi në Prizren. Lazer Bojaxhia, i biri i Mark Bojaxhis ishte gjyshi i Nënës Terezë. Mark Bojaxhia (i gjyshi i Kolë Bojaxhiut) kishte dy djem: njëri quhej Nrek (ose Nrec), ndërsa tjetri Lazër. Lazri kishte një djalë dhe ai ishte Kola (babai i Nënës Terezë), ndërsa Nreka kishte po ashtu një djalë dhe ai quhej Tomë Bojaxhiu. Lazër Bojaxhiu (gjyshi i nënës Terezë) ishte i njohur në Prizren si tregtar i fortë. Shquhej edhe për aktivitete politike, kulturore që zhvilloheshin në famullinë e Prizrenit. Dihet se në atë kohë komuniteti shqiptar katolik zhvillonte aktivitete të nduarnduarshme kulturore e arsimore dhe të bamirësisë duke vepruar në formë të organizuar në Kompanitë e njohura kishtare të asaj kohe. Kompanitë kishtare ishin themeluar nëpër shumë famulli të Ipeshkvisë. Kështu në Prizen i gjejmë të formuara po ashtu edhe disa kompani t# tjera kishtare. Në regjistrin e Kompanisë së Shën Kryqës në vitin 1875 e gjejmë Lazri i Mark Bojaxhijes (numri rendor 17). Të njëjtin vit ishte lindur Kolë Bojaxhiu, babai i Nënës Terezë. Në evidencat e kësaj Kompanie Lazrin e gjejmë edhe në vitin 1882, 1892 e pastaj në evidencat e Kompanisë së Shën Jozefit e gjejmë edhe në vitin 1900. Nrek Bojaxhiun, i cili është vëllau i Lazer Bojaxhiut, e gjejmë në aktivitetet e Kompanisë së Shën Gjonit në vitin 1900, 1901 pastaj edhe në vitin 1906, ndërsa në vitin 1909 në këto evidenca lajmërohet Tomë Bojaxhia, i cili është djali i Ndrekës. Pastaj në vitin 1909 e gjejmë në evidencat e kompanisë shënimin e shoqia e Tomë Bojaxhis. Kolë Bojaxhiun e gjejmë në Shkup në vitin 1903, siç shihet në fotografinë e bërë në atë vit. Me rastin e shugurimit të kishës katedrale të Zemrës së Krishtit në Shkup e shohim Kolë Bojaxhiun në fotografi. Kolë Bojaxhiu atëherë ishte 28 vjeç. Kisha katedrale e Zemrës së Krishtit është ndërtuar në kohën e arqipeshkvit imzot Pashk Trokshi. Të gjithë këta emra që janë shënuar më lart, janë tipikë për shqiptarët katolikë.
Në fillim të shekullit XX familja Bojaxhiu u shpërngul në Shkup, ku vazhdoi të merret me tregti dhe me aktivitete kulturore. Duhet që mos të ngatërrohet emri Lazër , sepse Lazër e kishte emrin gjyshi i Nënës Terezë, pra babai i Kolë Bojaxhiut, dhe po ashtu të njëjtin emër e kishte edhe vëllai i Nënës Terezë. Kola e kishte pagëzuar djalin e vetëm me emrin e babait të vet. Kolë Bojaxhiu vdiq në rrethana të pasqaruara në vitin 1919 e jo, siç është menduar deri tani, më 1918. Autori zviceran Eugen Vogt në librin Mutter Teresa. Lebensbild - Geistliche Texte (1990) jep disa të dhëna që për ne shqiptarët janë ende të panjohura. Eugen Vogt ka takuar Lazër Bojaxhiun në Palermo (vëllanë e Nënës Terezë) dhe ka hulumtuar fort mira disa gjëra, siç vërehet në dy librat e tij mbi Nënën Terezë. Në librin që cekëm thekson se babai i Nënës Terezë, Kolë Bojaxhiu, ka vdekur në burg si i burgosur politik në vitin 1919 (er starb als politischer Gefangener 1919, erst 41 järig, im Gefängnis), pra, jo në vitin 1918 (khs. faqe 11). Po ashtu edhe K. Spink thotë se Kola ka vdekur më 1919 (fq. 23). Këtë na e dëshmon edhe mbishkrimi në varrezën e përbashkët ku pushojnë eshtrat e Kolë Bojaxhiut. Si vit i vdekjes së Kolë Bojaxhiut gjendet i shënuar në këtë pllakë viti 1919. Duket se Plasari ka harruar se Kolë Bojaxhiu është varrosur në varrin e përbashkët në varrezat katolike të Shkupit, meqë ishte pra katolik shqiptar (shih. L. Gjergji, Nëna jonë Tereze fq. 254) e jo vllah. I kthehemi edhe një herë autorit zviceran Eugen Vogt. Në të njëjtin vend E. Vogt dëshmon se Kola nuk kishte vetëm 3 fëmijë, por kishte gjithsej 5 fëmijë. Kjo është krejt diçka e re për studiuesit dhe lexuesit shqiptarë e besa edhe për të huaj. E. Vogt dëshmon se ishin edhe 2 vajza të kësaj familjeje që vdiqën në fëmijërinë e hershme . Të njëjtën gjë e dëshmojnë edhe dokumentet zyrtare të Vatikanit e kështu edhe libri që cekëm më parë (Beatificatione...). Aty thuhet po ashtu se ishin 5 fëmijë e jo 3, sië është thënë deri më tani. Është një fenomen shumë interesant që ende nuk kam hasur në datën e saktë të vdekjes së Kolë Bojaxhiut, kemi hasur deri më tani vetëm vite, pra 1917, 1818 dhe 1919. Ky i fundit duhet të jetë i sakti, kurse datën ende nuk e kam hasur në ndonjë shënim.
Sa i përket familjes Bojaxhiu duhet të hulumtohet ende shumë. Të kalojmë e të shohim edhe një anë tjetër të historisë së Kolë Bojaxhiut. Bazuar në disa burime ai ishte gjithashtu edhe mësues pranë shkollës së Kishës -Katolike në Shkup. Në Arkivin Shtetëror të Austrisë ka dokumente të shumta mbi figurën e Kolë Bojaxhiut. Këtu po cekim njërin nga dokumentat që posedojmë: Më 26 korrik 1911 konsullata e Austro-Hungarisë në Shkup, konkretisht zëvendëskonsulli Lejhanec, i shkruan qeverisë së tij, ku ndër të tjera thotë: Siç njoftojnë njëzëri famullitari i këtushëm, don Zef Ramaj, dhe jezuiti patër Genovici, disa katolikë të këtushëm  në krye me Luigj Naracin dhe Kolë Bojaxhiun që janë të njohur si miqë të italianëve  këto ditë iu kanë drejtuar me një kërkesë Konzulatit italian, ku e lusin që të ndërtojnë një shkollë të veçantë italo-shqiptare. Si arsye ata theksojnë, se shkolla famullitare (pranë Kishës Katolike, vër. ime) për shkak të mungesës së kuadrit mësimdhënës funksionon në mënyrë të pamjaftueshme dhe nuk mund t`iu ofrojë nxënësve një shkollim të nevojshëm... (Wie mir der hiesige Pfarrer, Don Giuseppe Ramaj, und der Jesuitenpater Genovizzi übereinstimmend melden, haben einige hiesige Katholiken  an ihrer Spitze die bekannte Italienfreunde Luigi Neracci und Kol Bojadzija  dieser Tage an das italienische Konsulat eine Eingabe gerichtet, worin sie um die Errichtung einer eigenen italo-albanesischen Schule bitten. Als Grund geben sie an, dass die Pfarrschule infolge Lehrkräftenmangels ungenügend funktioniere und den Schülern die nötige Bildung nicht verschaffen könne..., shiko dok. HHStA F27/K 135  Missionen Üskub 1871-1911, Üskub I,1,1a, fq.140). Më tutje në këtë dokument thuhet se, këta të dy (Luigji dhe Kola) do të tubojnë nënshkrime nga popullata vendore katolike. Duke u mbështetur në burimin në fjalë, përveç asaj se Kolë Bojaxhiu dëshironte të ngrinte një shkollë të veçantë, një shkollë që do të finacohej nga qeveria e athershme italiane, e jo nga ajo austro-hungareze, si ishte ajo pranë famullisë së Shkupit, vërtetohet se Kolë Bojaxhiu ishte katolik dhe njëkohësisht i angazhuar shumë për shkollimin e popullatës shqiptare në Shkup. Dhe kjo dëshmon të kundërtën e asaj që pretendon Aurel Plasari se Kolë Bojaxhiu nuk ishte shqiptar dhe katolik. Shkupi në atë kohë nuk ishte vetëm një qendër tregtare më e madhe se ajo e Prizrenit, por ishte edhe një qendër e kulturës shqiptare. Prandaj mund të supozojmë se familja Bojaxhiu mund të jetë shpërngulur nga Prizreni në Shkup për dy arsye, mundësi më të mëdha për ta ushtruar Kola profesionin si mësues dhe tregtia në anën tjetër.
Shkupi ishte edhe qendër përmes së cilës furnizoheshin me materiale shkollore edhe shkollat e tjera pranë famullive katolike në Kosovë që financoheshin nga Monarkia e Austro-Hungarisë. Po e cekim se edhe don Zef Ramaj, pagëzuesi i Nënë Terezës, kishte punuar si mësues pranë shkollës së famullisë në Shkup. Që nga viti 1908 përmendet në dokumenta si mësuese edhe Dile Protegjena Bekaj (motra e gjyshes sime, tezja e babait tim) nga Stublla, e cila, megjithëse grua, qysh atëherë punonte si mësuese në Shkup pranë Kishës Katolike . (Arkivi Shtetëror i Austrisë në Vjenë: HHStA F27/K 135  Missionen Üskub 1871-1911, Üskub I,1,1a). 
Kolë Bojaxhiu gjithashtu, sipas don Gjergji Gjergjit-Gashit, ishte mësues dhe ka vdekur në Shtip të Maqedonisë. Ai shkruan: Në një raport drejtuar Selisë së Shenjtë, Imzoti (Lazër Mjeda, vër. ime) shkruan se megjithëse sipas ligjeve të pushtuesve serbë mësuesit janë të liruar nga shërbimi ushtarak dhe pjesmarrja në luftë, në Janjevo kanë marrë me dhunë mësuesin Berisha dhe N. Bojaxhi, që të dy shumë të bindur e të dëvotshëm, i kanë dërguar në frontin e luftës dhe ende nuk dihet se si, nga sëmundja, uria,... apo nga keqtrajtimet kanë vdekur në Ishtip (Shtip)... (Gjergj Gashi, Kosova altari i Arbërisë 1910-1941 vëll II, faqe 10). Pra, del se edhe Kola ishte mësues, përveç Filip Bojaxhiut të kësaj familjeje, por për këtë nevojitet një studim me të vërtetë i shumëfishtë i historisë së familjes Bojaxhiu për ta shndritur këtë punë ashtu siç e meritojnë. Po nëse nuk e bëjmë këtë studim, përherë do të dalë ndokush që do të dëshmojë diçka krejt tjetërdhe do të na gjejë të papërgatitur. Pastaj don Gjergj Gashi vijon kështu: Duke qenë se ishin Mësues të Shkollës së Kishës në Janjevo, të mirëmbajtur nga Imzoti, të cilët serbët e mbyllën, Hirësia e Tij Lazër Mjeda kërkon nga Selia e Shenjtë që të caktojë pension për zonjën, vejushën Bojaxhi. Kjo zonjë, e cila pushon në varrezat e Tiranës, është ROZA NIKOLLA BOJAXHI, Nënë e Nënë Terezës, nga Kalkuta, alias Agneze Gonxhe Bojaxhi... Këtu është interesant se Don Gjergj Gashi nuk thotë Drane por ROZA. Po ashtu edhe në pllakën përkujtimore në varrezat e Tiranës ku janë Drana (Roza) dhe Ageja, emri i nënës së Nënës Terezë është shënuar ROZA BOJAXHIU 1889-1972 e jo Drane apo Drandofille, siç e gjejmë nganjëherë nëpër disa shkrime. Shtrohet prapë pyetja, se si e kishte emrin e vërtetë nëna e Nënës Terezë, Drane apo Roza. Nganjëherë e gjejmë të shënuar edhe Drandofile. Siç duket, emri i saj në dokumentet zyrtare ishte ROZA, porse Drania ishte shqiptarizimi i emrit të saj (dikund hasim edhe në Drandofille, por shumicën e rasteve e gjejmë Drane). Apo është edhe versioni i kundërt, që emri i saj u internacionalizua prej atij shqip, pra prej Drane apo Drandofile në Roza? Rrethi i ngushtë familjar dhe ai i gjërë e quanin Drane, dhe ky version depërtoi nëpër masmediat dhe librat e ndryshëm nëpër tërë botën. Ka ende shumë gjëra që me të vertetë nuk janë të hulumtuara, por vetëm në mënyrë sipërfaqësore janë të shënuara pa baza historike.
Duhet patur edhe një gjë parasysh. Emri i Nënës Tereze ishte Gonxhe, kurse i motrës së saj Age dhe i vëllaut Lazër. Si është e mudnur që babai i tyre t`i pagëzonte me emra tipik shqiptar fëmijët e vet (sidomos Gonxhe dhe Age), nëse ishte vllah, siç pretendon Plasari. Poashtu mos të harrojmë se vet emri i babait të Nënës Tereze ishte Kolë (e jo siç e shënojnë disa Nikollë), kështu që emrin Kolë e hasim vetëm te shqiptarët katolikë, kurse Plasari i anashkalon plotësishtë këta emra të familjes Bojaxhiu. Në amzat e famullisë së Kishës Katolike të Shkpuit që janë përshkruar nga origjinali, emri i babait të Gonxhes shënohet si Kolë e jo Nikollë.
Degëve të trungut të Bojaxhinjve u duhet shtuar edhe gjyshja Çile (L. Gjergji, Nëna jonë Tereze, fq. 10), e cila mbante pra një emër tipik shqiptar katolik, që është refleks shqiptar i emrit Cecile apo Çeçile , si dhe fratelin Gjon Pantelija prizrenas (1887-1946), i cili ishte kushëri i Nënës Terezë (shih. Z. Mirdita, 314). Kushëri i nënës Terezë ishte edhe Lorenc Antoni, pra gjyshja e Anton Logorecit ishte prej familjes Bojaxhiu (L. Gjergji, Nëna Jonë Tereze, fq. 16). Katarina Marku, Pina 90 vjeçare që sot jeton në Shkup, dëshmon kohëve të fundit nëpër masmedia (edhe BBC) se gjyshja e Nënës Terezë dhe gjyshi im ishin motër e vëlla. Dhe dëshmon se familja e saj është shqiptare.
Tani edhe disa fjalë rreth Drane (Roza) Bojaxhiut, Bernaj, që ishte nga katundi Gramaçel i famullisë së Novosellës afër Gjakovës. Familja Bernaj u shpërngul dhe u vendos në Prizren. Vëllëzërit e Dranes ishin Gjoni, Marku dhe Zefi, kurse babai i saj quhej Nue, të cilët jetuan në Prizren, ndërsa emri nënës së Dranës ishte Pjetra. Si njërin ndër anëtarët themelues të Kompanisë së Shën Kryqës në famullinë e Prizrenit Zefin (Zefi i Bernaj) e gjejmë të shënuar më 1875. Emri i Zefit është regjistruar nën numrin rendor 3, ndërsa nën numrin 13 gjejmë Lukë Bernaj. Në regjistrin e kësaj Kompanie, në strukturat udhëheqëse të saj, gjejmë më vonë një herë si Batush e Zefit Bernej e herën tjetër vetëm si Batush. Këto të dhëna hedhin dritë mbi rrethanën se familjet Bojaxhiu dhe Bernaj njiheshin mirë njëra me tjetrën edhe shumë kohë para se të lindeshin Kola dhe Drania. Prandaj edhe një herë e pyes z. Plasari, se a ka nevojë të sillen ende dëshmi që Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ishte pagëzuar që ditën e dytë të lindjes së saj e jo pas vdekjes së tet. A ka më nevojë për të dhëna që dëshmojnë prejardhjen shqiptare katolike të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, si nga vija e nënës ashtu edhe nga ajo e babait?
Edhe diçka duhet këtu të shtojmë. Siç na e kumtoi vetë famullitari i Novosellës, dr. don Robert Kola, ka bërë disa kërkime mbi familjen Bernaj. Ai pohon se kjo familje ishte shumë herë në lëvizje, pra shpërngulje të ndryshme. Kjo familje e ka prejardhjen prej Perlepit në afërsi të Novosellës, katund që më parë ishte krejtësisht katolik, kurse tash nuk ka asnjë katolik. Më vonë u shpërngul në Gramaçel (po ashtu në afërsi të Novosellës) dhe prej këtu janë shpërngulur prapë në Novosellë e prej Novoselle në Prizren. Zef Bernajn (i vëllai i Dranes) e gjejmë të shënuar në Prizren më 1875, para lindjes së Dranes. Drania është lindur më 1889 (kështu është shënuar në pllakën e varrezave në Tiranë, Çka do të thotë se Drania apo Roza është lindur në Prizren e jo në Novoselë, Gramaçel apo Perlep. Porse ata ishin të lidhur me Gramaçelin shumë, siç vërehet nga intervistat që janë bërë me Lazrin. Kemi për këtë punë edhe një dëshmi tjetër. Shtëpinë e Bernajve në Novosellë e ka blerë familja Doda që jeton në Prizren. Këtë shtëpi familja Doda e ka blerë nga Lush Nika. Dhe për këtë shtëpi edhe sot thuhet kështu: "Shtëpia e Drane Nue Bardhit", pra është fjala për Drane Bernaj. Pse thuhet Bardhi, duhen bërë kërkime më vete për këtë punë. Sipas meje, termi Bardhi në këtë rast duhet të ketë të bëjë me laxhen e jo me mbiemrin Bardhi.


Kolë Bojaxhiu dhe shoqata vllahe në Shkup

Kolë Bojaxhiu ishte tregtar i suksesshëm në Shkup. Si i tillë atij i është dashur të kishte rreth të gjerë njerëzish, sepse tregtia nuk do të ecte përpara vetëm me shqiptarë apo vetëm me katolikë të Shkupit. Pikërisht këtu duhet mbase të kërkohen arsyet, përse Kola ishte anëtar i një shoqate vllahe në Shkup. Dhe të qenët anëtar i një shoqate vllehësh nuk do të thotë kurrsesi se duhet patjetër që edhe etnikisht të jesh vllah. Fundja, Kola ishte anëtar në më shumë shoqata shqiptarësh se sa në sosh vllehe. Kjo mund të shpjegohet shumë thjesht me faktin se Kola kishte shoqëri me aromunët, me të cilët e lidhte tregtia. Kola ishte, siç tregon Lazri, i vëllai i Nënës Terezë (L. Gjergji, Nëna jonë Tereze, fq. 13), i vetmi katolik ndër kështilltarët e qytetit të Shkupit. A ka logjikë që të dy prindërit katolikë ta pagëzojnë të bijën në një kishë ortodokse të vllehëve? Nuk mundet që me një pamflet të një shoqate vllehe të Shkupit të dëshmosh se familja Bojaxhiu e Prizrenit është vllahe, ju lutem, ky është anashkalim i të gjitha dokumentave historike origjinale që ruhen sidomos në Prizren. Lalush Lalevski (Lal Lala), lindur më 13.10 1917, i cili jeton sot ne Opati të Kroacisë, dëshmon se e ka njohur përsonalisht shumë mirë familjen e Nënës Terezë Bojaxhiu, sidomos Dranen. Dhe tha se nuk është aspak e mundur që kjo familje të jetë vllahe. Po ashtu ai tregon se edhe cincart (vllehet) i njeh dhe dëshmon se përnjime kishte një familje shumë të pasur nga Shkupi që e kishte mbiemrin Boiadjijev dhe që i përfaqësonte vllehët në qarqet qeveritare, por kjo familje nuk kishte asgjë të përbashkët me familjen e Kolë Bojaxhiut të Nënë Terezës. Më duket se Plasari dhe shumë vllehë nga Maqedonia qëllimisht i kanë ngatërruar këto gjëra.
Po ashtu duhet cekur këtu se libri i dr. Serafim Nikoliqit Prizren od srednoga veka do savremenog doba, një libër i mbështjellur me nacionalizëm serb, në të cilin shqiptarët gati nuk kanë vend, vë gjithashtu në pah komponentin ortodoks dhe shënon gjëra mbi vllehët, porse Bojaxhinjtë e Prizrenit nuk i përmend. Si është e mundur të mos përmenden, sepse ka shumë gjëra që janë marrë nga dokumentat e kishës ortodokse vllahe të Prizrenit, e ai ka mundur ta bëjë këtëgjë. Si është e mundur që të mos ketë asgjë për familjen e Bojaxhinjve të Nënë Terezës. Po të ishin këta vllehë, sigurisht që do të gjenim ndonjë dokument në kishën e tyre të Prizrenit, por të gjitha dëshmitë i gjëjmë në Kishën Katolike të Prizrenit, kur është fjala për familjen Bojaxhiu.
Edhe një detaj: askund nuk është dëshmuar se në Shkup kishte një orkestër frymore të vllehëve. Kurse në datotekën e fotografive të Shkodrës, në njërën ndër fotografitë e shumta, kemi një fotografi të orkestrës frymore të klubit shqiptar në Shkup, në të cilën shihet Kolë Bojaxhiu doravetë si anëtar i kësaj orkestre. Dhe si shënim për fotografinë kemi tekstin Orkestra frymore e klubit shqiptar në Shkup me 1912 (Gjurmë të historisë kombëtare në fototekën e Shkodrës, fq., 113.). 
Një tendencë të ngjashme si kjo puna e vllahizimit, pra për ta shtrembëruar e për ta përvetësuar figurën, tashmë të lumturuar të Nënës Terezë, paraqitet qysh në vitet pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, sidomos në vitet 60-të, kur kroatët tentonin ta përvetësonin si të tyren. Këtë pretendim e pengoi puna e don Nikollë Miniti, imzot Nikë Prelës, dr. Don Gjergj Gjergjit-Gashit, dr. Don Gaspër Gjinit e sidomos e dr. don Lush Gjergjit nëpërmjet botimeve të ndryshme që bëri ai mbi jetën dhe veprën e Nënës Terezë. Për këtë arsye don Lush Gjergji ka bërë një punë të shkëlqyeshme duke ndaluar ofensivën kroate për përvetësimin e Nënë Terezës. Në fillim ia ndërruan edhe mbiemrin, duke shënuar jo më Bojaxhiu, por Bojaxhijeviq. Është interesante që qeveria kroate pas vitit 1992 ia dhuroi Nënës Terezë pasaportën kroate, pra, ende kishte njerëz që vepronin në atë drejtim me një prapavijë politike për ta përvetësuar Nënën Terezë duke u bazuar në atë se Nëna Terezë dinte më mirë kroatisht se shqip. Më vonë edhe serbët tentuan që ta qesin me prejardhje serbe Nënën Terezë, por nuk i hynë më thellë, sepse nuk kishin kurrfarë baze. Pastaj iu rrekën punës maqedonët me prapavijën e tyre politike për përvetësimin e saj dhe tani së fundi kësaj përpjekjeje iu bashkangjitën edhe vllehët. Meqë maqedonët nuk ia dolën, u shpik një metodë e re për ta kontestuar prejardhjen e saj vetëm pse ishte shqiptare, dhe natyrisht duke u munduar që nëpërmjet kësaj figure kaq të madhe të përmirësojnë edhe imazhin e tyre.


Dëshmia e Nënë Terezës dhe mjeranët me veshë në lesh

By blood I am Albanian. My citizenship is Indian. I am a catholic nun. As to my calling, I belong to the world. As to my heart, I belong entirely to the heart of Jesus. Përkthimi: Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtetësi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkas botës. Por zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit), ka deklaruar Nëna Terezë më 1979 në Oslo para gjithë gazetarëve. Është guxim të hidhet poshtë ajo që e thotë Nëna Terezë vetë. Më duhet ta pranoj se shkrimi i A. Plasarit nuk më befasoi aq sa më befasuan dy shkrime të tjera. Njëri i Abdi Baletës, në të cilin thoshte: Po të mos ishte një agjente e zellshme dhe e vyer e veprimtarisë së Vatikanit, Tereza do të kishte mbetur një person i panjohur në këtë botë, sikurse kanë mbetur me mijëra që kanë bërë sakrfica njerëzore ndoshta edhe më të mëdha. Tereza Bojaxhiun e bëri të famshme me emrin Nënë Tereza e Kalkutës më shumë propaganda e fuqishme e Vatikanit, sesa përkushtimi e sakrifica e saj. Kush nuk kupton kaq gjë, kot hyn të bëjë analiza. Dhe më tej: Tereza në OKB nuk kishte vajtur si përfaqësuese shqiptare, por si përfaqësuese e Vatikanit, pra si agjente e Vatikanit. Enver Hoxha nuk ka gabuar kur e quante të tillë. A ka kund injorancë më të madhe se këto rreshta që u shkruan në qershor të vitit 2001. Baleta e ndjen mbase për turp që edhe ky, si e gjithë bota, ta quajë Nënë Tereza. Baleta e di se Nëna Terezë ia ka falur këtij të gjitha të padrejtat kundër saj, e pra do tia falë edhe këtë; ajo e fali edhe Enver Hoxhën, kur bashkë me Nexhmijen shkoi te varri i tij me një tufë lule në dorë. Siç dihet, kur Nëna Terezë po mbante fjalim në selinë e Kombeve të Bashkuara, Abdi Baleta (kështu dëshmon ky vetë), doli nga salla, kurse më 2001 shprehet se Tereza nuk e përfaqësoi popullin shqiptar. Kush më mirë se Nëna Terezë e përfaqësoi popullin shqiptar në këtë botë? Enver Hoxha? Abdi Baleta? 
Shkrimi tjetër që më befasoi është i Ardian Vehbiut. Ky shkruan ndër të tjera Përndryshe, lidhjet e mirëfillta të veprimtarisë së Nënë Terezës me jetën dhe kulturën në Shqipëri janë disi të dobëta për të përligjur tërë këtë bujë bombastike, pa përmendur indinjatën histerike dhe logorrenë nacionaliste të të gjithë "nënë-terezistëve" të orëve të fundit; as ka kuptim t'i jepet ndonjë farë ngjyrimi i spikatur etnik ose kombëtar një figure si Gonxhe Bojaxhiu... (Bota Shqiptare nr. 90, gusht 2003). Pyes A. Vehbiun, a s është humanizmi kulturë?
Dihet sa dhimbje shpirtërore i ka shkaktuar vendi i vet Nënës Terezë, pikërisht kur nuk i lejohej të vizitonte nënën e vet në Tiranë. Përveç atyre epiteteve dhe ofendimeve publike që disa ende nuk i kanë shmangur nga goja dhe të cilëve as su ka shkuar mendja ti kërkojnë falje publike, shteti i Nënës Terezë nuk po del ende me një lloj ligji për ta mbrojtur bijën e vet, por lejon që ta shajnë e ta përbuzin pikërisht ata që as nuk deshën ta dëgjonin kur ajo fliste në OKB, sepse e etiketonin si spiune. Nënën Terezë nuk e pranuan për të tyren as ata që as nuk duan të dëgjojnë dhe me çdo kusht synojnë ta pengojnë ndërtimin e Katedrales në kryeqytetin e Kosovës, e cila do ti kushtohet pikërisht kësaj Nëne. Në kohën kur tërë bota e nderonte, Nëna Terezë e vizitonte edhe vendin e vet, pra Shkupin dhe Kosovën, por asnjëherë nuk pati aq shumë njerëz që ta prisnin në aeroport apo në rrugë, ndërsa kudo ku shkonte në botë ajo përjetonte pritje madhështore, por në vendin e vet, pra në Shkup e besa as në Kosovë jo.
Në gazetën Zëri ditor të datës 18 tetor 2003, fq. 19, një ditë para lumturimit, Arbër Xhaferi shkruan për Nënën Terezë: Shteti maqedonas është i angazhaur institucionalisht që në fillim ta relativizojë origjinën e saj dhe më pastaj ta përvetësojë. Xhaferi vazhdon të tregojë se me kryetarin maqedonas udhëtuan për Romë me rastin e lumturimit të Nënës Terezë edhe ipeshkvi Joakim Herbut (i përkatësisë etnike ukrainase), don Ante Cirimotiq nga Janjeva, dhe ipeshkvi maqedonas Kristo Stojanov. Duke qenë se në Maqedoni nuk ka asnjë prift katolik shqiptar, nuk mund të pritet që interesat e shqiptarëve ti mbrojnë as ipeshkvi Herbut e as don Cirimotiqi. Bile, unë kam frikë se këta synojnë maqedonizimin e Ipeshkëvisë së Shkupit dhe ndoshta edhe shtrembërimin e identitetit të Nënës Terezë.


Në vend të përfundimit

Nuk kam dashur aspak të polemizoj për këtë punë, por e pashë të arsyeshme të kyçem në polemika përkitazi me këtë temë, në rend të parë pse posedoj shumë të dhëna që opinonit tonë lexues nuk i janë të njohura. Shpresoj se ky shkrim nuk do të nxisë ndonjë lloj urrejtjeje apo ndonjë lloj nacionalizmi, siç e predikojnë disa që nuk kanë as haber se çfarë është vepra e Nënës Terezë.
Unë nuk dua që në asnjë mënyrë fytyra jonë më e ndritur të politizohet apo të banalizohet, siç kanë vepruar disa në reagimet e tyre ndaj shkrimit të Plasarit. Sigurisht që një gjë të tillë nuk do ta dëshironte as Nëna Terezë vetë.
Në vijim po sjellim porosinë e Nënës Terezë drejtuar shqiptarëve, e cila vlen edhe sot si një porosi për ne të gjithë:

Dëshiroj tju kujtoj lajmin e mirë që na ka sjellë Jezu Krishti: Zoti na do, Zoti na këshillon që ne ta duam njëri-tjetrin, ashtu siç Ai do çdonjërin prej nesh. 
Dashuria nis nga shtëpia, nga familja. Kur njerëzit rrojnë në paqe midis tyre, kur janë të lidhur e kanë mirëkuptim, kur ushqejnë dashuri për njëri-tjetrin, edhe Zoti i do më shumë dhe i mbron nga të këqijat. 
Njerëzit, brenda në familje, prindërit e fëmijët, duhet të ndihmojnë njëri-tjetrin, të jenë së bashku, ta shprehin gëzimin e dashurisë njerëzore, duke e ndarë atë me të tjerët. Kjo ka shumë rëndësi. Nëse në çdo familje do të ketë dashuri, ajo do të përhapet patjetër, do të dalë jashtë tyre, pavarësisht se mund të ketë pengesa. 
Kam parë kaq e kaq të rinj këtu në Shqipëri që e duan fort njëri-tjetrin. Ata dinë ta tregojnë dashurinë e tyre. Të duash do të thotë të lutesh me gjithë zemër. Lutja vetë është fryti i një ndjenje të thellë dhe të sinqertë. Dhe fryt i dashurisë është mendimi për të bërë mirë. Dhe fryt i bamirësisë e humanizmit është kurdoherë paqja. Ja përse bota duhet ti falet dashurisë. 
Njeriu duhet të lutet për të qenë një qenie që merr e jep dashuri, që të jetë bartës e përcjellës i dashurisë së ëmbël të Zotit tek secili prej nesh, tek secili prej vëllezërve dhe motrave të veta. Kështu mund të përhapen dashuria e mirësia në një shumicë njerëzish. 
Eshtë një gjë e mrekullueshme të shohësh brezin e ri dhe fëmijët që rriten duke përhapur dashuri dhe gëzim. Kam marrë këto ditë një letër prekëse nga një djalë i vogël nga SHBA. Ai më shkruan: E dashur Nënë Tereza, unë të dua shumë. Unë po jua dërgoj juve të gjitha kursimet e mia. Në zarf ai kishte futur bashkë me letrën tërë pasurinë e vet prej fëmije: një çek me vlerë tre dollarë. 
Unë e ndiej se dashuria për njeriun dhe solidariteti me të varfërit po krijon njerëz shpirtmëdhenj, që duan tu dhurojnë të tjerëve gëzim e paqe; që duan ti pasurojnë edhe ata në shpirt e në jetesë. 
Le të falënderojmë Zotin për fuqinë që u fal shqiptarëve për të dashur e ndihmuar njëri-tjetrin. Shqipëria bëhet duke punuar të gjithë së bashku. Zoti e bekoftë çdonjërin prej jush! Unë do të lutem përherë që shqiptarët të kenë bekimin e Zotit. Dua të lutem për ne, për popullin e varfër të Shqipërisë, për popullin e Kosovës që vuan. 
Zoti ju bekoftë
(Ky ishte mesazhi i Nënë Terezës drejtuar bashkatdhetarëve të saj më 30 prill 1993)

Le të më lejohet të them se shumica e popullit të vet Nënën Terezë nuk e ka pranuar ashtu siç ishte ajo; pikërisht siç shkruhet në Bibël erdhi ndër të vetët e të vetët nuk e pranuan, pra nuk e pranoi si bijë të veten dhe ajo nuk mundi të mishërohej në këtë popull ashtu siç duhet. E megjithatë, ajo nuk ndalej së shkruari:
Dear Mr. President of aur dear Country Albania. After many years of prayers and desire to visit my oen country after visiting so many through aut the Word, at last the good God gave this beatutiful gift to come and to see my poeple. My oen family lived here for many years and they also died here, so I eas able to visit their graves. I hope together we will do something beautiful for God and for aur people God blesst You, m. Teresa, MC - përkthimi: I dashur zoti President i vendit tim të dashur Shqipëri, pas shumë vjet lutjesh dhe dëshirë për të vizituar vendin tim; pasi kisha vizituar aq shumë vende të ndryshme jashtë nëpër botë, i lumi Zot më dha dhuratën e bukur: të vij e të shoh popullin tim. Njerëzit e familjes sime kanë jetuar këtu për shumë vite dhe këtu vdiqën dhe unë pata mundësi të vizitoj varret e tyre. Unë shpresoj se, së bashku mund të bëjmë diçka të bukur për Zotin dhe për popullin tonë Zoti ju bekoftë, Nëna Terezë MC (Zëri i ditës 17 tetor 2003, fq. 14).
Kur e pyetëm Don Shan Zefin në Prizren se çka mendon ai, pasi që disa thonë se Nëna Terezë është me preardhje vllahe, u shpreh: Do të ishte mëkat të shkrihet tërë ajo energji për diçka që botërisht dihet, dmth se Nëna Terezë është SHQIPTARE, por do të ishte e udhës dhe mëse e nevojshme që shkrime të tilla të shkriheshin në meditime etike-morale, dmth në atë çfarë njerëzimi ka nevojë e në veçanti ne shqiptarët . Dhe në fund mund të shtrohet pyetja, pse vallë nuk u kontestua prejardhja shqiptare e Nënë Terezës derisa ajo ishte gjallë?!
Po i kthehem edhe një herë Nënës Drane (Nënës së Nënës Terezë) dhe motrës Age. Ato kanë vdekur sa herë shpirtërisht për Lazrin dhe Gonxhen. Sa dhimbje të mëdha do të kenë patur ato dy gra në Tiranë që nuk iu lejohej të shiheshin me më të dashurit e tyre. Të njëjtat dhimbje duhet ti ketë pasur edhe Nëna Terezë, sepse të vetmen herë shihet duke qarë, pasi e merr vesh se nuk do të mund të shkonte në varrimin e nënës së vet në vendin e dashur Shqipëri, e një vit më vonë nuk mundi të shkonte kur i vdiq motra Age. Pse pikërisht këtyre zemrave iu shkaktua gjithë kjo dhimbje dhe prej vetë njerëzve të popullit të vet.
Kësaj Nëne vendi i vet i shkaktoi dhimbje shumë të mëdha, por kësaj Nëne të mbarë botës nuk i vinte kurrë turp e as që kishte frikë të thoshte para tërë botës: "By blood i am Albanian.

----------


## tIrOncjA

Po postoj nje shkrim nga Aleksander Cipa shkruar pak kohe perpara artikujve te mesiperme, keshtu qe nuk sjell ndonje fakt konkret per pyetjen e temes, por gjithesesi mendoj se ndihmon sadopak.

SHENJTORJA ISHTE GONXHE 

Nga Aleksander Cipa

Engjejt dhe shenjteret nuk pronesohen, ata adhurohen dhe shnderrohen ne mite. Mitin, te gjallet e krijojne nga pak dhe sipas ligjesise se rrallesise. Ne verbin e rralle shpirteror te Nene Terezes dy aspekte kane mbetur te kthjellta dhe vecse brenda saktesise: Origjina shqiptare dhe drita shenjteruese e saj. Fqinji yne i paket, Republika me emer ende te diskutueshem, ajo ish Jugosllave e Maqedonise, tinezisht ne castet kur Vatikani ka nisur procesin e shenjterimit te Shenjtores se madhe shqiptare Gonxhe Bojaxhi, paraqet pretendimet per ta njohur gjenine, si te genit te tyre. Jo me kot fjaleurti Gete shprehej se "gjenite lakmohen si territoret". Historia e shqiptareve kohe pas kohe i ka shtyre fqinjet dhe historiberesit e tyre te mbeten fallsifikues dhe retushues biografish, vlerash dhe aktesh fondamentale. Sllavet gjithehere s'kane rreshtur te mbeten pretendues te autoresise eposale, malazeste ne librarite e tyre shtojne ende libra per origjinen nga nacioni i tyre te Migjenit apo disa emrave fondamentale te kultures dhe historise sone kombetare, greket ne jug pandreqshmerisht edhe me sekuestrues apo greqishtberes per shumecka shqiptare. As me pak e as me shume, pretendimi i tyre per Skenderbeun te ashtuquajtur prejt tyre si Jorgos, eshte rast i mjaftueshem i tendences dhe pervojes lakmuese. Por adresimi qeveritar maqedonas prane kryebashkiakut te Romes me bustin e "Nene Terezes", eshte nje akt i fundit atentatues ndaj shenjtores shqiptare. E mbrojtur ne perkatesine e saj qe nga emri e deri tek fisi genetik, qe nga pohimet e riperseritura dhe deri tek puthja pagane e tokes shqiptare, Nene Tereza, brenda drites se shpirtit, pati te plote driten e etnitetit te vet.

Tinezia zyrtare maqedonase per fallsifikim te ketij fakti biografik te Nene Terezes, le te merret si nje naivitet qinjor. Ndersa projekti i kryetarit te bashkise se Romes, kurresesi nuk mund te kurorezohet e as te percillet me ceremoni te tilla, pasi ne gjuhen e besimit te perbotshem eshte unike sentenca: Me engjejt dhe shenjtoret mos luaj.

Nene Tereza eshte imazhi real dhe bashkekohor i gjenialitetit shpirteror shqiptar. Ne kete mit te shumepare, shumendjere e te shumefalur natyrshem ne shqiptaret mbartim supremacine tone spirituale mbi bashkebotasit tane. Skaj me skaj te rruzullit Shenjtorja jone njihet me emrin Gonxhe. Semantikisht ky emer vetem me gjuhen shqipe e lidh perkatesine dhe sipas M.Heidegger: Gjuha eshte "qela e qenies".

Fqinjit te paket ia kuptojme humorin, sikunder rasti i fundem i tyre na rikujton shprehjen e famshme te Librit te Nastradinit: "Vjedhja gjithmone ndodh ne kopshtin qe ka". 

Natyrisht fallsifikimi i perkatesise se bustit te Shenjtores nuk mund te pranohet ne Romen e lashte sepse ne kete rast nuk do ta kishte fjalen meria, por pesha e rende e mekatit qe behet me Shenjtoren. Ne Rome dominon dijenia per fjalen biblike: Me engjejt dhe shenjtet mos luaj! Dhe, Shenjtorja ishte Gonxhe.

----------


## dodoni

Ky Aurel Plasari për dezinformime me dëm kombëtar duhet t'i kërkoj falje gjithë kombit dhe t'i vij turp për këtë shkrim për sa të ketë jetën. 
Ja këtu e keni intervistën e vëllaut të saj Lazër Bojaxhiut dhënë një gazete italiane, ku shprehet fare mirë e qartë se familja e tyre është puro shqiptare. Shkrimi është përkthyer nga Pandeli Pasko Kuteli. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...253#post509253

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Nje leter e nene Terezes

----------

Rroksan (21-01-2015)

----------


## dodoni

E Marte, 22 Qershor 2004


BERLUSKONI: TE PERKULEM O NENE E MADHE E BOTES!

Nga Shkupi Zenepe Luka

Intelektuale nga Shqiperia, moren rrugen per tek shtatorja e Nene Terezes e vendosur ne nje nga lagjet e Shkupit. E derdhur ne bronz, ashtu e perkulur pergjysme, dukej sikur do te na ulte ne prehrin e saj te gjere sa vete ndjenja e humanizmit qe e karakterizoi gjithe jeten. Buqeta lulesh te fresketa, puthje mbi shtatoren dhe mall per shqiptaren e madhe, tek e cila shkuam te marrim bekimin. Gjuha e mbishkrimit, zemerimi i grave dhe sfida e nenkryetares se Parlamentit. Stopjan Tremcevski, gazetari i radios maqedonase, eshte njeriu qe sherben si ciceron prane statujes, dhe me tej ne dhomen e vogel ku shpalosen vlerat e medha te nobelistes shqiptare. Nje tjeter gazetare shqiptare po ne kete radio shpjegon se kolegu i saj maqedonas eshte njeriu i apasionuar dhe qe ka germuar per jeten e Nene Terezes, duke ndihmuar edhe Vatikanin. Ai shpjegon se eshte kuptimplote fakti qe shtatorja eshte vendosur prane kulles feudale te shek.XVIII dhe parku i gjelber qeteson shpirtin e saj dhe te vizitoreve qe vijne nga te gjitha anet e botes. Ai thote me tej se e ka takuar disa here Nene Terezen, ka bere intervista me te dhe se nuk resht se germuari e pasqyruari jeten e vepren e saj.



Tek shtatorja e Nene Terezes. Perse te shkruhet majka...

Njera nga intelektualet shpertheu teksa pa ne fund te shtatores te shkruhej ne gjuhen maqedonase "...majka Tereza...". Perse nuk eshte shkruar ne gjuhen shqipe Nene Tereza, ajo eshte shqiptare. Pikerisht ky moment u shfrytezua nga gazetarja e radios maqedonase per te pyetur nenkryetaren e parlamentit shqiptar Makbule Ceco, se cili do te ishte komenti i saj per mbishkrimin qe shqeteson shqiptaret.

"Per mua dhe te gjithe ne, nuk eshte mbishkrimi qe ben vlerat, te rendesishme jane vlerat qe mbart ne vetvete nene Tereza shqiptare dhe mesazhet qe percjell nobelistja e botes", thote Ceco.

Tek oda e vogel e shqiptares se madhe

Eshte nje ode e vogel, por ne ate siperfaqe prej 20 metra katror, shpaloset nje thesar i vertete. Gjithcka i perket Nene Terezes, objekte qe ka perdorur e dorezuar vete, jeta e familjes se thjeshte, qe eshte edhe vatra e humanizmit ku celi Gonxhja. 

Ne faqet e murit te kesaj ode karakteristike shqiptare jane shpalosur edhe thenie filozofike te Nene Terezes, qe secila prej nesh i hodhi ne bllokun e saj. 

"Na ishte nje grua me emrin Drane, e njohur ne tere gjuhet e botes si Nena Loke, ashtu sic e therrisnin femijet e saj. I kishte tre femije: 1 djale e dy vajza, nder te cilat e vogla quhej Gonxhe. Gjersa e mbante e ema, askujt nuk i vete mendja se kjo foshnje shqiptare nga Shkupi, nje dite do te pagezohet Nena e Rruzullit tokesor. Gonxhja me kohe i verviti perdet mes njerezish te cdo botekuptimi race, religjoni, per t'iu perkushtuar e tera nje terreni te vetem te quajtur...

Mjerim...

Terren ky qe lindi nenen Tereze - Nene e Globit te perthekur nga ankthet e cmendise, simbolin e paqes, dashurise dhe meshires, simbolin e virgjerise shpirterore, ne trupin e vogel te se ciles, gjeti strehim shpirti me bamires i mijevjecarit te fundit, zemra me e madhe e globit te semure nga filozofia e egoizmit dhe gabzherrit te pangopshem. 

Nena Tereza qe engjelli i mbrame, hyjnesha e mbrame qe tronditi boten me sakrificen dhe vetemohimin e pashoq per te fituar e mira mbi te keqen, lumturia mbi mjerimin, pastertia mbi pisllekun, njerezorja mbi shtazaraken, hyjnorja mbi tokesoren, konkretja mbi verbalen... Nena Tereze qe shenjtorja e fundit qe jetoi mes njerezish dhe u mundua t'u mesoje atyre dhe te kultivoje tek ata shpirtin e madh, bujarine, miresine, bamiresine, dhemshurine, meshiren, altruizmin dhe virtytet me te larta me te cilat e pajisi Perendia. Ajo mbetet perjetesisht shenjtorja e vetme tokesore, qe do te vazhdoje te sfidoje edhe me tej mitet dhe Zeuset e rreme. Dhe, nese tregimi per parajsen eshte i sakte, Nene Terezes i takon aty vendi i nderit..



Prinderit e Nene Terezes

Babai ishte shume bujar, te gjitheve u ndante te holla dhe ushqim, por kurre nuk e permendte. Ai i kishte thene Gonxhes "Bija ime, kurre mos e shtie kafshate ne goje, pa e nda me te tjeret.

Mua me ka thirrur zeri i Zotit, po me siguri Ai me ka thirre. Porosia e tij ka qene tejet e qarte. Duhet t'i ndihmosh te varferit duke jetuar bashke me ta".

"Isha e vogel ne gjirin familjar kur kisha 12 vjet. Atehere se pari deshirova t'i perkushtohem plotesisht Zotit. 6 vjet kam menduar dhe jam lutur nje kohe pothuaj se nuk kisha me deshire te behesha moter.., por Zoti me zgjodhi. Zot, nese nuk mund t'u ndihmoj njerezve ne kete varferi, ne kete mjerim, ne keto varre, bej qe se paku te vdes se bashku me ta, afer tyre, per t'ju deshmuar dashurine tende- eshte thenia e nene Terezes. -Po ta gjeje nje shtepi, strehim per njerezit e mjere qe ta pushojne kryet, gjymtyret e derrmuara, se paku per nje dite.. per nje ore.. qe se paku te vdesin si njerez..." 

"Shume te varfer te Shkupit apo te rrethit, e dinin deren tone. Kurre nuk ka dale askush dorezbrazet, cdo dite vinin dhe hanin buke tek ne. Ne fillim e pyesja nenen Loke. Kush jane keta njerez? Ajo me pergjigjej:

- Disa te aferm tane, disa daja. Pak me vone kur u rrita, e kuptova se keta ishin njerez te varfer, s'kishin asgje"- thote ajo.

Nene Tereza jep mesazhin

"Nder te semure duhet te jemi si rreze e miresise. Buzeqeshja jone duhet te jete gjithmone e gatshme, per cdo te semure qe e ndihmojme. Ne duhet t'u japim atyre zemern tone. Dhembja, s'ka skaj, por as dashuria. Semundja me e rende nuk eshte gerbula,

por vetmia, harresa prej te gjitheve. Ka njerez qe nuk e dine cka eshte gezimi, cka eshte dashuria njerezore, kontakti njerezor. Mjerisht numri i njerezve te tille dita-dites po rritet..."



Berluskoni shkruan: "Te perkulem o Nene e madhe e botes"

Nga dita qe eshte celur kjo ode, ne librin e pershtypjeve kane 

shkruar mijera njerez, te ardhur nga te gjitha anet e botes. Njerez te varfer qe ajo u ka sherbyer, njerez te thjeshte qe e kane idhull per misionin qe kreu. Ciceroni na thote se i pari njeri qe ka celur kete bllok eshte ishte presidenti Kiro Ligorov. Ai shkruan: Nderim per gruan e shquar, nobelisten qe iu kushtua njerezimit te varfer te rruzullit. Ndersa shenimi i kryeministrit Berluskoni eshte prekes. Nen firmen e tij shkruhet: "Perkulem me nderim para teje, Nene e madhe e botes, humaniste e shquar, nobeliste e paqes".



Makbule Ceco, nenkryetare e Parlamentit shqiptar



"Rrallehere ngarkohesh me emocione te tilla sikurse ndodhi ne kete takim me perfaqesuesen e gruas shqiptare, te shenjten Nene Tereze, shembulli i miresise, figura me e madhe boterore, qe ka rrezatuar per te varferit. Ky takim do ta quaja, eshte i motivuar nga ndjenjat, nga dashuria qe ushqen cdo grua shqiptare per Nene Terezen dhe ne kemi marre bekimin e saj, qe ne emer te saj te ece gjithcka per paqen, prosperitet, zhvillim, perparim, integrim 

qe afrojne popujt".

Publicisti Stefan Tremcevski.

"E kam njohur nga afer dhe e kam per nder qe t'i perkushtohem

me mish e shpirt figures dhe vepres humane te kesaj gruaje, qe tashme thirret me te drejte Nena e Botes. Vatikani, Papa, kane shfrytezuar materialet e grumbulluara prej meje dhe kemi vendosur nje bashkepunim te ngushte per te propaganduar e perjetesuar vepren e shenjtores. Askush nuk mund t'i mohoje origjinen, sidoqe 

kontributi i saj eshte ne te gjithe rruzullin tokesor. Nobelistja eshte me origjine shqiptare, por tashme i perket gjithe botes dhe me te krenohemi te gjithe".







 Copyright ? KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur

----------

